# Für 20000 Gold durch ICC ziehen lassen? - Das kann nicht sein!



## Rizzak (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo buffed-Leser,

ich habe mich erst jetzt registrieren lassen, obwohl ich natürlich schon länger auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe.
Folgendes hat meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt und mich "etwas" erzürnt, so dass ich es hier mal diskutieren möchte (Server, so wie Gilden werden nicht genannt):

Im Handelschannel eines gewissen Servers bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass eine Gilde den Titel "Königsmörder" + ICC Equipment verspricht, als Gegenleistung verlangen sie 20K Gold, dass sie dich durch die Eiskronenzitadelle "ziehen". Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob so ein Thread schon existiert, in welchem dies diskutiert wird, aber ich finde das einfach nur krank. Das hat mit dem Spiel überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. Immer mehr zeigt sich die kapitalistische Einstellung der Spieler. Gestern war's noch der Marken-Wahn und heute soetwas. Ich glaube, dass "Spielspaß" zu einem Fremdwort innerhalb von WoW geworden ist. Wozu selber sich soetwas erarbeiten, wenn es doch andere für dich tun können? (Meiner Meinung nach ist das purer Schwachsinn)

Wie steht ihr dazu? Würdet ihr auf soetwas eingehen?

(Bitte unterlasst inadäquate Bemerkungen)

Lg, Rizzak


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern zu Burning Crusade Zeiten, dass auch in Patch 2.4.3 Gilden Personen durch Sunwell, Black Tempel gezogen haben fuer T6 und als Gegenleistung Gold dafuer haben wolltet. Von 2.000 Gold bis 6.000 Gold fuer einen Gegenstand.

Als PvP'ler der einen PvE Gegenstand braucht, z.B. Hose, Ringe oder Sonstiges finde Ich sowas auf einer Art akzeptabel. Da man keine Zeit zum raiden hat und sich aufs PvP/Arena konzentrieren moechte.


----------



## Deepender (9. Juni 2010)

lass se doch machen, is jedem das eine, ich bin zwar auch kein fan von aber naja ;D


----------



## Noenon (9. Juni 2010)

Wer sich darauf einlässt und das Gold hat, bitte schön. Man muss es nicht machen.
Bei mir aufm Server gibts auch eine Gilde die schon seit Urzeiten Sachen verkauft, wie z.b Ulduar HM Drachen.


----------



## Bodensee (9. Juni 2010)

leider nich ein Einzelfall und leider nehmen auch Spieler solche Angebote an. Obwohl ICC nun wirklich nicht mehr so schwer ist.


----------



## Fizzwit (9. Juni 2010)

Seid ihr sicher, dass das nicht eventuell eine Folge von "Suche noch Leute für ICC10, gearcheck dala Brunnen (nur mit Königsmörder AV)" ist?


----------



## Byte768 (9. Juni 2010)

Die Idee ist doch gut: Sie erlaubt es auch 'Gelegenheitsspielern' das Ende zu sehen ohne auf eine Gilde oder fähige random Gruppe angewiesen zu sein. Selbst bei solch Sachen wie Shadowmoune ist man ohne Hilfe häufig aufgeschmissen.
Es ist eben eine Dienstleistung und die ist anderen Gold wert, die gesparte Zeit beim suchen einer 'normalen' Gruppe dürfte bereits einiges wert sein. Hochstufige Berufsrezepte werden ja auch in Form einer Dienstleistung anderen zur Verfügung gestellt, man muss nicht alles selbst erspielen.


----------



## Garkeiner (9. Juni 2010)

Hoi


Ich kann dich und deinen Zorn verstehen, leider gibt es das aber, wie schon Vorposter von mir sagten, schon sehr lange...und wird es auch weiter geben da es einen "Markt" gibt. Ich würde von Blizzards seite dagegen vorgehen da es nach meinem Dafür auch Stimmung zerstört. Aber bevor das passiert müßten noch andere Baustellen bearbeitet werden.


my 5 pence


----------



## Petertreter (9. Juni 2010)

Gab es schon immer und wirds immer geben bei uns auf dem server haben sies auch schon mit ulduar HM gemacht läuft aber wie folgt da macht die gilde alles bis zum endbos alleine und dann wird einfach einer ausgetauscht und bekommt dann am ende für 20k den titel und den kompletten loot nebst den sachen die nicht beim aufheben gebunden werden und wers gold hat und sich weil keine zeit in sowas einkaft bitteschön nich grad nice aber nuja so is das leben


----------



## Wumbatz (9. Juni 2010)

Spass ist was DU draus machst.


----------



## Nebulous (9. Juni 2010)

Naja wenn leute das Gold dafür haben sollen dies tun ich finde das hat dann aauch nichts mehr mit Spielspaß zutun.... die werden keine ahung vom spiel haben... und dann später mit gutem eq hängen bleiben ich finde es auch blöd das nur noch aufs eq geguckt wird in den meisten fällen ist es auch gut so weil man ohne eq nichts schafft bzw wenig dmg macht aber wenn man das gold hat dafür und man ist vielleicht gelegenheits spieler ist es schon eine sache für sich weil die leute auch mal gut werden wollen.... ich gehe auf sowas nie ein da ich lieber mal dailys mache und ab und zu mal mit meiner fun gilde raiden gehe wir zb... haben bis huete immer noch icc 6/12 down weil wir einfach nur schauen wollen wie gut wir mit einander spielen können, wir raiden sollange bis einfach manche keine lust mehr haben... dann soll es auch gut sein soll es nur eine stunde oder auch drei stunden sein hauptsache wir hatten unseren spaß im ts und ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so steh ich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Nebulous


----------



## Ghazemeister (9. Juni 2010)

Auf unserem Server wurde Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs für 100k g verkauft...


----------



## Donkeloktor (9. Juni 2010)

Kennst du meinen freund WAYNE ? JOHN WAYNE ? nich ?

es ist doch völlig egal ob die 20k gold dafür verlangen wer den titel + das equip haben will bekommt so ne gute möglichkeit.



ps: 20k gold sind heutzutage nix mehr ich hatte vorher auch kaum gold und durch die kugel des kreuzfahrers / urtümliches saronit hab ich nen haufen gold gemacht


----------



## boonfish (9. Juni 2010)

Erfolgreiche Gilden müssen sich auch ingame finanzieren, also lass sie doch. Eine Dienstleistung für einen 'angemessenen' Preis. 
Wer kann und will solls annehmen. Zu Schaden kommt dabei doch keiner. 
Und Gold fällt auch nicht einfach so vom Himmel. Die Leute, die das Angebot annehmen können, haben eben nicht 100h geraidet um sich den Titel zu 'verdienen' sondern haben 100h im AH oder beim Farmen verbracht. 

Was daran moralisch verwerflich ist Dienste gegen Bezahlung anzubieten, solange keine der beiden Parteien dazu genötigt wird, verstehe ich nicht.
Letztendlich gehts nur die Gilde und den willigen Kunden was an.


----------



## Willtaker (9. Juni 2010)

gab es so einen thread nicht letzte woche erst?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157333-lothar-durch-icc-ziehen-lassen/page__st__40__p__2634644__hl__lothar__fromsearch__1&#entry2634644

und der wurde geschlossen...


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2010)

Neu ist das nicht. Die Affenjungs haben das schon zu BC-Zeiten mit dem Black Tempel gemacht. Wieviel waren das damals 10K?


----------



## Hrvatska (9. Juni 2010)

Tja 20000 sind zu viel man solte es pro item machen so um die 2-3k ist ok 

aber das ganze suckt xtreme!

kein fun mehr ^^

MfG. MasterTronic


----------



## Aranshi (9. Juni 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch gut: Sie erlaubt es auch 'Gelegenheitsspielern' das Ende zu sehen ohne auf eine Gilde oder fähige random Gruppe angewiesen zu sein. Selbst bei solch Sachen wie Shadowmoune ist man ohne Hilfe häufig aufgeschmissen.
> Es ist eben eine Dienstleistung und die ist anderen Gold wert, die gesparte Zeit beim suchen einer 'normalen' Gruppe dürfte bereits einiges wert sein. Hochstufige Berufsrezepte werden ja auch in Form einer Dienstleistung anderen zur Verfügung gestellt, man muss nicht alles selbst erspielen.



gelegenheitsspieler haben selten 20k g ^^


----------



## Lempo (9. Juni 2010)

Bei uns gibts von der Besten Gilde des Severs sogenannte "goldruns" weis net ob das verbereitet ist die legen meistens 11 bosse im 25 und wow manche items sind echt net billig ich mein ich hab das gold aber für 1 item das ich rdn auch bekomm zahl ich keine z-b. Modermiene trinket 37k (is wirklich so rausgegangen) ich finde sowas lächerlich


----------



## bjxx (9. Juni 2010)

auf meinem alten realm war ne gilde die den amani bären für 14k verkauft!!!!!!!.... hat also finde ich für titel plus eq noch nen fairen preis^^


----------



## Armin510 (9. Juni 2010)

Find es völlig okay .... hab selber kein stamm Raid und hab mir ein Item das ich haben wollte sichern lassen gegen Gold. Warum ? .. weil ich einfach Lust dazu hatte und Gold im überfluss hab. Wems nicht gefällt muss ja nicht... ist die gleiche Diskusion wie mit den Locked-Raids, wenn man es nicht okay findet sucht man sich einen andern Raid.


----------



## mens90 (9. Juni 2010)

wenn blizzard tatsächlich diese gilden-mastery einführt, sammeln die gilden auf diese weiße gold, wieso nich ? ich persönlich wills mir erarbeiten und verdienen, und auch mal was sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietziboy (9. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, diese Aktionen bringen Wow näher an einen Itemshop als jedes Himmelsross. Eigentlich müsste das Gold an all jene verteilt werden die sich den Titel mit anderen erarbeitet haben, da für diese der Titel an Wert verliert. Wobei, was wollen die dann mit dem Gold? Sich einen noch selteneren Titel kaufen? Also Leute, lasst die Scheisse.


----------



## Clonex (9. Juni 2010)

Bei uns kann man sich den Icc 10er Metaerfolg + Equipment für glaub ich 75k Gold kaufen.

Oder Ulduar 25er Hm´s +loot+Proto für 50k.

Ich persönlich find das ne gute idee, brauche sowas zwar selber net, aber es gibt genug leute die einfach nich die Zeit oder möglichkeit haben sich das zu "erarbeiten" aber genug Gold.

Wie gesagt bei uns kann man sich durch sogut wie alles durchziehen lassen und es gibt genug Resonanz.

Und warum sollten sich gute Gilden, die nach 2-3 Raidtagen nix mehr zu tun haben, nicht die Zeit damit vertreiben und ihre Gildenbank oder eigenen Taschen füllen?


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Viele Wege führen zum Ziel.


----------



## Selidia (9. Juni 2010)

Am schlimmsten finde ich diese Neider, die sich das nicht leisten können, und darum im Forum über jene Gilden herziehen.. einfach nur armselig.. 

Lasst sie doch einfach machen, es gibt genug Leute die darauf anspringen.. und ich weiß auch garnicht was daran so schlimm sein soll, wenn jemand keine Zeit zum Raiden hat und einfach mal den LK sehen möchte?


Das ist vergleichbar mit der Situation, sich für mehrere Millionen Dollar einen Flug zum Mond zu kaufen.. beschwerst du dich da auch über die NASA?


----------



## Superxero (9. Juni 2010)

jap war bei uns genauso amanibär 10k aufwärts, pro boss in tk ssc bt mh oder swp 500g für jeden spieler des raids der dabei hilft dich durchzuziehen (ca 12000g pro boss also^^)
allerdings ist mir das angebot für icc noch net bekannt, also ich mein 10'er isses unfug aber 25'er wenn man keinen stammraid hat der den ollen king schon umgehauen hat... naja man findet als kingslayer leichter 25'er um vom luftschiffkampf die 277'er sachen zu leechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß net also die 20k währen es mir wert wenn ich den king noch net im 25'er down hätte^^ ich mein bitte leute, was sind 20k gold in der zeit von daylies? nüx.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Unfug entfernt


----------



## Orgoron (9. Juni 2010)

@ TE

Also du machs natürlich im RL alles selber oder ?

Eine Spieler hat sich Gold erarbeitet und kauft sich dafür eine Dienstleistung. Eine völlig normale Sache was soll da dran sein.

Nich das ich das toll finde oder selber so machen würde aber im Grunde ist das völlig legitim.


----------



## thezwelch (9. Juni 2010)

Ihr die ihr euch alle darüber Aufregt klingt ja gerade so, als seid ihr jenige welche, die direkt davon betroffen sind. 
Ihr führt euch auf als würde plötzlich jeder Randomraid nen eintritt von 20k Gold verlangen...

Zu Classiczeiten gabs schon Raids, die sich so ihre Kasse aufgebessert haben. Wenn ich nicht so Farmfaul gewesen wäre, hätt ich ebenfalls Gold für ausgegeben um Nax-Classic zu sehen und das T3 Set zu bekommen.

Und ja, ich war zu der Zeit auch aktiv Raiden blos mein Stamm hats nie soweit geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ansich gang und gebe und ihr seid ja nicht gezwungen euer hart verdientes Gold dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Rizzak (9. Juni 2010)

Clonex schrieb:


> Bei uns kann man sich den Icc 10er Metaerfolg + Equipment für glaub ich 75k Gold kaufen.
> 
> Oder Ulduar 25er Hm´s +loot+Proto für 50k.
> 
> ...



Warum spielen dann diese Leute überhaupt, wenn sie doch keine Zeit oder Möglichkeiten haben? ("spielen" ist hier selbstverständlich nicht auf auf die gesamte WoW-Spielwelt samt Inhalte bezogen) Was haben sie mit dem Equipment dann vor? In die Luft schauen? Damit angeben? Sich freuen, dass sie es geschafft haben, einen Schritt im Spiel weiter zu kommen?

Apropos: Hier geht's auch nicht darum, ob das früher schonmal so war, bitte bleibt in der Gegenwart; es haben bereits genug hier von der Vergangenheit gesprochen.

Und was noch wichtiger, das ich aber schon geschrieben habe,: Bitte unterlasst inadäquate (= unpassende) Bemerkungen!


----------



## STAR1988 (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Leser,
> 
> ich habe mich erst jetzt registrieren lassen, obwohl ich natürlich schon länger auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe.
> Folgendes hat meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt und mich "etwas" erzürnt, so dass ich es hier mal diskutieren möchte (Server, so wie Gilden werden nicht genannt):
> ...







Warum nich ? absolut normal .. Da ist eine Gilde der langweilig ist. Also ziehen sie sone Bobs dies nich drauf haben dadurch. Derjenige bekommt den Titel und das Equip was er möchte. Für Jeden Spieler der Gilde macht das dann 2.222G.

Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Solange die Leute nur in Dalaran posen und das Equip nicht nutzen um komplett unwissend in Randomraids zu kommen soll es mir recht sein, auch wenn ich es selbst nie machen würde.


----------



## Orgoron (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Warum spielen dann diese Leute überhaupt, wenn sie doch keine Zeit oder Möglichkeiten haben? ("spielen" ist hier selbstverständlich nicht auf auf die gesamte WoW-Spielwelt samt Inhalte bezogen) Was haben sie mit dem Equipment dann vor? In die Luft schauen? Damit angeben? Sich freuen, dass sie es geschafft haben, einen Schritt im Spiel weiter zu kommen?
> 
> Apropos: Hier geht's auch nicht darum, ob das früher schonmal so war, bitte bleibt in der Gegenwart; es haben bereits genug hier von der Vergangenheit gesprochen.
> 
> Und was noch wichtiger, das ich aber schon geschrieben habe,: Bitte unterlasst inadäquate (= unpassende) Bemerkungen!



Wie gesagt der Spieler kauft für Geld eine Dienstleistung ua. dafür wurde das Zeug mal erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zèphyr@Zuluhed (9. Juni 2010)

Hrvatska schrieb:


> Tja 20000 sind zu viel man solte es pro item machen so um die 2-3k ist ok
> 
> aber das ganze suckt xtreme!
> 
> ...



genau, und eigentlich sollte man die epics sowieso per post geschickt bekommen und mit full t10 auf 80 starten oder?


----------



## Kersyl (9. Juni 2010)

Bei uns kann man sich für ich glaub 10k durch ulduar HM´s ziehen lassen. oder man geht mit einer normalen HM gruppe, welche bei uns auch oft algalon schaffen, und bezahlt nix^^


----------



## Liberiana (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr schon so denkt, könnt ihr gleich auch alles im Real-Life Flamen:
Flamet mal bitte alle, die einen Koch haben, nur weil sie nicht kochen können, und sich nur durch Geld und nicht durch Koch"skill" eine richtig gute Mahlzeit bekommen...


Es kann euch daoch egal sein, was andere machen, oder nicht?
Oder seid ihr einfach nur neidisch, weil ihr kein Geld dafür habt? 
Man kann das doch machen, wenn man Arthas auch mal sehen will, und sonst nicht zu ihm kommen würde...
Also ich sehe das Problem daran nicht...


----------



## Camô (9. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht? WoW ist doch schon lange kein reines Gametoy für die Leute, im Auktionshaus wird gedealt und über den Tisch gezogen wie im wahren Leben. Wer es nicht schafft, an einem ICC-Raid teilzunehmen, ihn aber dennoch erleben möchte, kann dadurch glücklich werden. Scheiße wäre es nur, wenn die Gilde, die diesen Service anbietet, ihr Wort nicht hält.


----------



## Rizzak (9. Juni 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon so denkt, könnt ihr gleich auch alles im Real-Life Flamen:
> Flamet mal bitte alle, die einen Koch haben, nur weil sie nicht kochen können, und sich nur durch Geld und nicht durch Koch"skill" eine richtig gute Mahlzeit bekommen...
> 
> 
> ...



1. Dein Vergleich mit dem Koch ist sowas von schlecht. WoW und das RL vergleichen... Ich bezahle für das Spiel, für den Spaß, etc. Ein Koch, der für andere kocht, lebenswichtige, gute Nahrung zubereitet - das ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
2. Das hat mit flamen nichts zu tun, das ist eine normale Diskussion.
3. Ein "mir egal", "sollen sie nur" kann es überall geben. Das tut es aber sachlich nicht, sonst wären mehr als die Hälfte aller Threads sinnlos. Wenn ihr so denkt, lest euch einfach nur die Beiträge durch und postet das nicht extra.

Wenn einige so viel Gold haben (wie sie das bekommen, ist mir teilweise rätselhaft, wenn sie so wenig Zeit für raiden, etc. haben), dann geben sie es dafür aus, dass sie den Lichkönig tatsächlich sehen wollen? Sie bezahlen also wirklich so viel, damit sie mitgenommen werden, wahrscheinlich wenig Schaden, etc. machen, nur damit sie "dabei" sein können, wenn 9 oder 24 richtige Raid-Spieler den Lichkönig bekämpfen und ihn dann zur Strecke bringen? Ich finde soetwas schwach... Dafür habe ich persönlich kein Verständnis, aber wenn die meisten von euch so denken, dann soll es eben in Ordnung sein...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. Juni 2010)

finde es nicht schlimm wenn gilden so was anbieten , und das gold hat man doch sehr schnell zusammen


----------



## Destructix (9. Juni 2010)

Früher waren bei 40 Leuten in MC ständig AFK und bekamen ihre Items...

Heute lassen sich Leute für das ziehen bezahlen... UND ?

Wer das nötig hat, Gold auszugeben um sich durch ICC schleifen zu lassen. 
Wenn solche Leute später auf dicke Hose machen, kommt es sowieso raus und die werden so zugeflamet, dass sie am liebsten den Server wechseln würden.


----------



## Armin510 (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> 1. Dein Vergleich mit dem Koch ist sowas von schlecht. WoW und das RL vergleichen... Ich bezahle für das Spiel, für den Spaß, etc. Ein Koch, der für andere kocht, lebenswichtige, gute Nahrung zubereitet - das ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
> 2. Das hat mit flamen nichts zu tun, das ist eine normale Diskussion.
> 3. Ein "mir egal" kann es überall geben. Das tut es aber sachlich nicht, sonst wären mehr als die Hälfte aller Threads sinnlos.
> 
> Wenn einige so viel Gold haben (wie sie das bekommen, ist mir teilweise rätselhaft, wenn sie so wenig Zeit für raiden, etc. haben), dann geben sie es dafür aus, dass sie den Lichkönig tatsächlich sehen wollen? Sie bezahlen also wirklich so viel, damit sie mitgenommen werden, wahrscheinlich wenig Schaden machen, nur damit sie "dabei" sein können, wenn 9 oder 24 richtige Raid-Spieler den Lichkönig bekämpfen und ihn dann zur Strecke bringen? Ich finde soetwas schwach... Dafür habe ich persönlich kein Verständnis, aber wenn die meisten von euch so denken, dann soll es eben in Ordnung sein...



Ich weis nicht was daran schwach sein soll wenn ich eine Raid Ini komplett seh und noch ein WunschItem + Kill abstaub und der Raid dafür ihren Wunschbetrag an Gold bekommt .... am ende der Rechnung seh ich nur 10/25 zufriedene, jeder hat ja das bekommen was er wollte...


----------



## knochenhand (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn einer zu faul oder gar zu dumm ist um sich den erfolg selber zu erspielen, dann soll er von mir aus 50k
bezahlen.....
Zur zeit komme ich fast nicht zuspielen, daher hatte ich in letzter zeit auch mal den den einen oder anderen 
Rnd Raid 10er/25er und es ist einfach unglaublich wie schlecht einige/viel spieler sind.

dann werden die leute nach GS und Av aus gesucht , aber beim lord sterben 5-10 man in den eis flammen....
oder streben bim luftschiff in den feuerkreisen, etc... das beste is das die immer nach einem wipe verschwinden...
solche typen könne sich das doch nur erkaufen.....

mfg


----------



## Deadlift (9. Juni 2010)

Jo old News,

damals zu BC konnte man sich so den Armani Warbear kaufen.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, es ist mir so lieber als wenn die Gilden das für reale Kohle verkaufen.

Und um noch ehrlicher zu sein, wer sich mit 20% Buff den Titel kaufen muss, tut mir leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juni 2010)

bjxx schrieb:


> auf meinem alten realm war ne gilde die den amani bären für 14k verkauft!!!!!!!.... hat also finde ich für titel plus eq noch nen fairen preis^^


Wobei der Armanibär geiler is als der titel^^
Und gelegenheitsspieler können auch locker an 20k kommen.


----------



## thezwelch (9. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt worauf er hinaus will.

Es geht um die Moral der Leute und wie sie es wagen können Geld (in dem Falle Gold) gegen Waren oder Dienstleistungen (Items, durch eine Ini ziehen) zu verlangen.

Werter Rizzak. Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang, der sowohl in vielen anderen Spielen als auch im echten Leben Anwendung findet. 

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, geb ich dir den Rat weg zu schauen oder mit dem Spiel aufzuhören. Ebenso solltest du dir direkt eine einsame Insel suchen und dort dein Leben fortführen, denn wie bereits erwähnt, wirst damit auch im echten, altäglichen Leben konfrontiert. Morgens, wenn du zum Bäcker gehst. Wenn du dir mal fix ein paar Kippen oder ne Zeitschrift holst. Oder wenn du Gamekarten bzw Lastschriftverfahren verwendest um ein MMORPG zu benutzen.

Und was ist so schlimm daran zu erwähnen das dieses für dich "ach so neue" gehabe Gold für Erfolg schon früher vorkam? Es ist nichts neues und es wird es immer geben.

Ich bin ehrlich geneigt zu glauben dass du einfach nur neidisch bist weil du keine 20.000 Gold hast um dir das zu ermöglichen.

Im endeffekt bleibt nur zu sagen: DU bist nicht gezwungen es zu machen. Lach dir doch ins fäustchen wenn andere "so doof" sind.


PS: Und ja, es ist schön sich dinge zu erarbeiten. Aber es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn du ein Spiel viel zu ernst nimmst und dich wegen so ner kleinigkeit aufregst, dann solltest du dir ernsthaft Gedanken um deine Geistige gesundheit machen. Und das ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2010)

was sind schon 20k g...


----------



## Liberiana (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> 1. Dein Vergleich mit dem Koch ist sowas von schlecht. WoW und das RL vergleichen... Ich bezahle für das Spiel, für den Spaß, etc. Ein Koch, der für andere kocht, lebenswichtige, gute Nahrung zubereitet - das ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
> 2. Das hat mit flamen nichts zu tun, das ist eine normale Diskussion.
> 3. Ein "mir egal", "sollen sie nur" kann es überall geben. Das tut es aber sachlich nicht, sonst wären mehr als die Hälfte aller Threads sinnlos. Wenn ihr so denkt, lest euch einfach nur die Beiträge durch und postet das nicht extra.
> 
> Wenn einige so viel Gold haben (wie sie das bekommen, ist mir teilweise rätselhaft, wenn sie so wenig Zeit für raiden, etc. haben), dann geben sie es dafür aus, dass sie den Lichkönig tatsächlich sehen wollen? Sie bezahlen also wirklich so viel, damit sie mitgenommen werden, wahrscheinlich wenig Schaden, etc. machen, nur damit sie "dabei" sein können, wenn 9 oder 24 richtige Raid-Spieler den Lichkönig bekämpfen und ihn dann zur Strecke bringen? Ich finde soetwas schwach... Dafür habe ich persönlich kein Verständnis, aber wenn die meisten von euch so denken, dann soll es eben in Ordnung sein...



Dann will ich mal meine Meinung verteidigen:
Meinetwegen, lassen wir die Vergleiche mit dem Real-Life weg, dennoch:
Es bringt dir ja keinen spielerischen Nachteil, ausser wenn nur Aufgrund von seinem hohen GearScore / Achievement so eine Person in einen ICC-Raid invitet wird, obwohl sie keinen Plan hat.
Wegen dem Gold: Es gibt viele Spieler, die das Spiel hauptsächlich als Wirtschaftssimulation spielen, oder einfach nur ihr Gold durch das Auktionshaus bekommen.
Dass das nicht wenig ist, dürfte jedem klar sein, spätestens seid Meldungen wie: "Spieler farmt 1 Million Gold für seine Gilde (oder so)".
Ob man sich für 20.000 Gold ein Tundramammut kauft, oder einmal das schöne gefühl haben darf Arthas gegenüberzustehen, ist eine ziemlich harte Entscheidung, 
wenn man wie gesagt nicht die Zeit / die Lust hat sich durch ICC zu wipen, oder sich einen Stammraid zu suchen...

So stehe ich zu dem Thema, auch wenn es andere wieder anders sehen mögen...
Den Rest habe ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt...


----------



## Rizzak (9. Juni 2010)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt worauf er hinaus will.
> 
> Es geht um die Moral der Leute und wie sie es wagen können Geld (in dem Falle Gold) gegen Waren oder Dienstleistungen (Items, durch eine Ini ziehen) zu verlangen.
> 
> ...



Werter thezwelch,

eine bemerkenswerte Kritik. Den Teil mit der Insel fand ich amüsant, doch wirklich. Auch wenn es nicht besonders geistreich und im Zusammenhang eine der vielen Audrücke sind, die abweichen. 

Um zum Wesentlichen zu kommen: Wieso sollte ich neideisch sein, wenn andere mehr Gold haben? Mir ist das völlig egal. Ich habe meistens meine 4000 Gold, die ich mit mir herumschleppe. Ich raide ab und zu und spiele mein WoW ganz normal. Wenn mir etwas gefällt soll ich also gleich mit dem Spiel aufhören, meinst du? Was soll denn diese Meldung? (Jetzt mache ich auch mal so einen RL-Vergleich). Wenn mir also nicht gefällt, dass die Politik in einem Land zu Grunde geht oder Diktatur herrscht, soll ich also Suizid begehen? Natürlich gefällt es mir nicht besonders, mich erzürnt es etwas und ich es armselig finde. Deshalb diskutiere ich es ja. Ich falle nicht auf andere her. Vielleicht kritisiere ich andere etwas hart, aber das heißt doch noch lange, dass ich etwas gegen sie habe und ihrer Meinung verabscheue.


----------



## BalianTorres (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr dazu?



Solche "Angebote" gibts nicht erst seit WotLK. Ob's ein Spieler nutzt oder nicht, bleibt ihm selbst überlassen. Is mir relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum du dich allerdings so künstlich aufregst, muss man nicht wirklich verstehen, oder?


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (9. Juni 2010)

also wir haben damals auch für 5-7k gold jemanden durch za gezogen dafür das er das mount bekommen hat. also wieso nicht? icc 25 inklusive hm ist ja ok wenn jemand dafür 20k zahlen tut ich mein mir gefällt der titel sehr ich bin auch froh das ich ihn hab, ausserdem sind 20k heute nicht mehr viel das holt man mal eben aus der portokasse xD


----------



## geilerheiler (9. Juni 2010)

bestimmt server Madmortem ... gilde Spawn ... da kannste auch ein item vorbestellen für 15k bei dem boss wo es die gibt wirste mit genommen bis sie droppt


----------



## thezwelch (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Werter thezwelch,
> 
> eine bemerkenswerte Kritik. Den Teil mit der Insel fand ich amüsant, doch wirklich. Auch wenn es nicht besonders geistreich und im Zusammenhang eine der vielen Audrücke sind, die abweichen.
> 
> Um zum Wesentlichen zu kommen: Wieso sollte ich neideisch sein, wenn andere mehr Gold haben? Mir ist das völlig egal. Ich habe meistens meine 4000 Gold, die ich mit mir herumschleppe. Ich raide ab und zu und spiele mein WoW ganz normal. Wenn mir etwas gefällt soll ich also gleich mit dem Spiel aufhören, meinst du? Was soll denn diese Meldung? (Jetzt mache ich auch mal so einen RL-Vergleich). Wenn mir also nicht gefällt, dass die Politik in einem Land zu Grunde geht oder Diktatur herrscht, soll ich also Suizid begehen? Natürlich gefällt es mir nicht besonders, mich erzürnt es etwas und ich es armselig finde. Deshalb diskutiere ich es ja. Ich falle nicht auf andere her. Vielleicht kritisiere ich andere etwas hart, aber das heißt doch noch lange, dass ich etwas gegen sie habe und ihrer Meinung verabscheue.



Du musst nicht zwingend Suizid begehen, auch wenn das eine der eher radikaleren Lösungen ist. Aber ein Auswandern reicht auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bereits schon von anderen desöfteren geschrieben. Du hast ja keinen zwingenden Nachteil daraus und ganz ehrlich. Bescheidene Spieler mit tollen Equip gibt es zu hauf. Da ist es egal ob sie den Titel tragen oder wochenlang in eigenregie mit hilfe von Randomgruppen durch icc "gezogen" werden.
Da lob ich mir sogar die leute, die 20k Gold ausgeben und somit einige Spieler voranbringen die es drauf haben. Das ist nicht mehr als das Prinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft blos aufs Spiel übertragen. Und überspitzt ausgedrückt bist du mit deinem Thread hier gegen das Prinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft, daher auch mein Vorschlag mit der einsamen Insel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Deshalb diskutiere ich es ja. Ich falle nicht auf andere her. Vielleicht kritisiere ich andere etwas hart, aber das heißt doch noch lange, dass ich etwas gegen sie habe und ihrer Meinung verabscheue.



Diskussionen sind immer schön, wenn sie sachlich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich würde diese Option nie wahrnehmen, aber es ist halt eine Option, und die wird, aus welchen Gründen auch immer teilweise angenommen, 
und da sie beiden Seiten hilft, wird es diese Option immer geben, ob man es mag oder auch nicht.


----------



## Kankru (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> *Für 20000 Gold durch ICC ziehen lassen?*



Warum nicht? Bringt uns Gold in die Gildenkasse!


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

Jeder definiert Spaß anders.

Manchen macht es Spaß sich auf die faule Haut zu legen und die Items von anderen erarbeiten zu lassen.

Ist doch nichts dabei. cO


----------



## gerome234 (9. Juni 2010)

Neid... ich finde das bemitleidenswert, was manche hier von sich geben.
Wieso sollte man auf jemanden neidisch sein, der 20k Gold hat? Hat halt mehr Zeit vor dem Pc verbracht. Super, stoark, spitze.

Was das Thema ICC ziehen angeht: Ich finde, dass ist ein Blödsinn. Wenn man schon Zeit hat sich 20k g zu farmen und dieses "hart" verdiente Geld auch noch für sowas ausgibt.. sorry, aber der soll doch gleich Raiden, ist ungefähr gleich Zeitaufwändig. Und wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann ist WoW eindeutig das falsche Spiel. Und diese Leute posen dann auch meistens damit in Dala rum. Und nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt: Sich ziehen zu lassen ist wie cheaten. Du hast auch eine ganz andere Erfahrung als wenn du mit deinem Stamm/Rnd Grp/ Gilde endlich den LK getötet hast. Wenn du dich ziehen lässt,ja, dann is er halt tot und du hast einen tollen Titel und much epix.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Schön günstig!

nein, keine Ironie!


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Neu ist das nicht. Die Affenjungs haben das schon zu BC-Zeiten mit dem Black Tempel gemacht. Wieviel waren das damals 10K?



Die Affenjungs haben auch ganz andere Dinger gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (9. Juni 2010)

nehmen wir mal an das macht jede woche einer dann verdient sich diese gilde im monat 80k dieses gold wiederrum können sie gut in den start von cata investieren.
Und sie können sich von anfang an gute sachen aus dem ah kaufen die vlt auch um die 15k kosten werden.
Gilde die so etwas anbieten haben in der regel aber ehh schon genug gold dennoch können sie es sich leisten^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Die Affenjungs haben auch ganz andere Dinger gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unter anderem Reales Geld verlangt!

damals war der Endcontent für Casuals und random gruppen nciht zu schaffen... ICC dagegen ist samt Buff und beinahe instand T9 auf 80 was ganz anderes!


----------



## Nexxen (9. Juni 2010)

So machen die Gilden ihr Geld und finanzieren sich,
das ist marketing


----------



## muhuhaha (9. Juni 2010)

find leute die das machen sind die, die bei ebay gold kaufen -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

muhuhaha schrieb:


> find leute die das machen sind die, die bei ebay gold kaufen -.-



Boah hast du echt gut argumentiert außerdem dieses Macht der überzeugung.
Mich hauts vom Hocker :>


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Solange kein reales Geld im Spiel ist, sehe ich diese Methode als vollkommen legitim an. Wie schon zuvor gesagt: Viele Wege führen zum Ziel. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, ein Ziel zu erreichen. Wenn manche es auf diese Art und Weiße erreichen, sehe ich darin keinen Betrug oder der Gleichen. Es ist eine ganz normale Methode. Was genau ist daran verkehrt ? Ich sehe das ehrlich gesagt auch als Top - Möglichkeit für Casuals an, denn Gold bekommt man auch mit wenig Spielzeit schnell zusammen. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, was hierbei der Skandal sein soll ?

Es wird hier von "Besonderem" geredet. Mal ehrlich, wenn diesen Gilden, diese "Besonderheit" so wichtig wäre, würden sie dann jeden XYZ Spieler durch die Instanz ziehen ? Nein, eben nicht. Das ist und bleibt ein Spiel und in meinen Augen ist es egal, wie ich es schaffe den LK zu bezwingen, solange es mit fairen Mitteln geschieht. Besiegt ist besiegt, die Methode interessiert dabei nicht. Ist wie bei Noten in der Schule, am Ende zählt nur die Zahl, die da auf dem Blatt Papier steht, mehr nicht. Der Rest interessiert keinen mehr.

Diese Methode wurde des Weiteren, wie schon mehrfach genannt auch schon in BC, z.B. beim ZA Bären angeboten. 

Im Moment sehe ich nur einen Grund, für die Aufregung über solche Methoden: Neid.

Denn wenn es die Elite Spieler stören würde, würden sie nicht ziehen.


----------



## Frauenversteher (9. Juni 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch gut: Sie erlaubt es auch 'Gelegenheitsspielern' das Ende zu sehen ohne auf eine Gilde oder fähige random Gruppe angewiesen zu sein. Selbst bei solch Sachen wie Shadowmoune ist man ohne Hilfe häufig aufgeschmissen.
> Es ist eben eine Dienstleistung und die ist anderen Gold wert, die gesparte Zeit beim suchen einer 'normalen' Gruppe dürfte bereits einiges wert sein. Hochstufige Berufsrezepte werden ja auch in Form einer Dienstleistung anderen zur Verfügung gestellt, man muss nicht alles selbst erspielen.



Gelegenheitsspieler haben bestimmt auch 20k gold, weil sie so häufig spielen!
Achso, ich hatte vergessen das das gold gekauft ist^^


----------



## J_0_T (9. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht... gibt auch viele gelegenheitsspieler die genau soviel gold haben... aber keine zeit oder besser nicht den gs (ja böse sache sowas... aber schauts euch doch an... ohne gs biste bei 90% aller spieler glei ma unten durch) um das ganze zu sehen.

Und es soll ja auch leute geben die ihre klasse beherschen aber dennoch sowas nutzen... weil sie halb eben mit den 90% Waste Playern die ich mit dem GS verbinde net klar kommen...


Un solange es nicht um echtes geld geht... seh ich da auch kein problem. Würde so einen dienst auch in anspruch nehmen wenn ich die resourcen hätte.


----------



## Crystania (9. Juni 2010)

Donkeloktor schrieb:


> Kennst du meinen freund WAYNE ? JOHN WAYNE ? nich ?



Wenns dich nicht interessiert, behalte einfach deine Meinung für dich. Denn das interessiert HIER wirklich keinen was du schreibst. 

---

Find es nicht sonderlich gut, denn mit 20k Gold kannst du auch noch in Cataclysm was mit anfangen. Mit deinen 264 Epics dann nichts mehr, die du dir für 20k Gold gekauft hast. So blöd müsste man mal sein.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob so ein Thread schon existiert, in welchem dies diskutiert wird, aber ich finde das einfach nur krank.





Rizzak schrieb:


> auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe



Es gibt genug Threads dazu und wenn du keine Ahnung hast.. SuFu - Rizzak, Rizzak - Sufu, shake hands pls.
Jetzt kannst du dir nochmer Informationen beschaffen, großartig was?

@Topic: Jeder wie er will. 20k ist außerdem verdammt billig, hätte ich an deiner Stelle sofort mit einem Twink zugeschlagen.


----------



## Goldgoblin (9. Juni 2010)

Im Grunde kann man jedes Item für eine entsprechende Summe Gold kaufen ingame. Das Leute für Gold irgendwas bekommen tritt meisten dann auf wenn es keinen neuen Content gibt. Normalerweise ziehen Raids die auch so eine Instanz zu 9 bzw. 24 machen können dann weiter zu nächsten Instanz. Das geht derzeit nicht und deswegen probiert man halt die Zeit irgendwie anders zu vergüten als mit besseren Items.

Manche Raids bieten auch z.B. das Mimironkopf-mount für rund 150-200k an.


----------



## Aenny (9. Juni 2010)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn diese Spieler nicht die Zeit zum raiden haben. Wo haben die das ganze Gold her?

Alle Gilden die sowas anbieten unterstützen indirekt die Chinafarmer. Die merken es nur net, dass sie damit ein Spiel kaputt machen.

Naja hoffen wir, das WoW schnell zu Grunde geht. Erst dann merkt es die kaputte WoW Communitry, wie sie durch eine asoziale und habgierige Einstellung, ein einst so geniales Spiel zerstört hat. Mit jeder Erweiterung ist das Niveau der Community stark gesunken.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Aenny schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn diese Spieler nicht die Zeit zum raiden haben. Wo haben die das ganze Gold her?
> 
> Alle Gilden die sowas anbieten unterstützen indirekt die Chinafarmer. Die merken es nur net, dass sie damit ein Spiel kaputt machen.
> 
> Naja hoffen wir, das WoW schnell zu Grunde geht. Erst dann merkt es die kaputte WoW Communitry, wie sie durch eine asoziale und habgierige Einstellung, ein einst so geniales Spiel zerstört hat. Mit jeder Erweiterung ist das Niveau der Community stark gesunken.



20 K Gold hat man sehr schnell zusammen als Casual. Ich spiele momentan schon seit längerer zeit nur Wochenends und da auch nicht immer. Dennoch habe ich im Moment 40k Gold wieder. Habe mich in letzter Zeit mal etwas mit dem Ah auseinander gesetzt und wenn du dich da ein bisschen reinarbeitest und den Dreh für solche Spielerein rauskriegst, kommst du sehr schnell an viel Gold, mit wenig Aufwand. Gerade Gold kann jeder, wirklich jeder viel haben. Dazu muss man schon lange nicht mehr Hardcore zocken, diese Zeiten sind spätestens seit Classic rum.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler haben bestimmt auch 20k gold, weil sie so häufig spielen!
> Achso, ich hatte vergessen das das gold gekauft ist^^



Ich bin gelegenheitsspieler und besitze im Moment knapp 10k Gold(nur ab und zu dailys gemacht(meist 2-3 Tage ausgelassen dann mal wieder gemacht).


----------



## Braamséry (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob so ein Thread schon existiert



Fall abgeschlossen und Sufu nutzen!


----------



## lord just (9. Juni 2010)

also so sachen gibt es doch schon seit classic. gab genügend gilden die einen durch mc gezogen haben oder ony für einen gelegt haben. zu bc waren dann kara und später zul aman und ab und an auch mal bt oder sunwell. jetzt zu wotlk konnte man sich auch recht schnell durch naxx ziehen lassen für den drachen und ulduar kann man sich auch noch durchziehen lassen für den drachen. icc konnte man sich auch von anfang an ziehen lassen um z.b. ruf zu farmen. aber 20k fürs durchziehen, loot und erfolg ist richtig günstig. kenn es eigentlich nur so dass man pro erfolg, item und boss was zahlen muss und am ende dann locker 50k gold los ist.


----------



## Ayuran (9. Juni 2010)

ich finde das gut wenn die "top-gilden" eines servers es so anderen die nicht deren möglichkeiten haben ermöglichen arthas zu sehen solange man genug gold hat--> dass heißt man hat im grunde auch etwas dafür getan das man arthas sehen kann 

man hat zwar nicht mitgekämpft aber man hat es sich meiner meinung nach in gewisser weise "erarbeitet" wenn auch nicht so wie andere spieler

desweiteren ist 20k gold ein fairer und nicht zu hoher preis für diese dienstleistung 

ich persönlich würde dieses angebot trotzdem ausschlagen da ich moment noch selber versuche diesen titel durch raiden zu erlangen wobei mir hier das glück bisher nicht sehr gewogen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hab halt nur wenig zeit daher sind stamm/gilden gruppen ausgeschlossen und es bleibt nur rnd aber ich versuche trotzdem öfter ein schlagkräftige truppe aufzustellen und hoffe das ich den lk mal aus eigener kraft down bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr dazu? Würdet ihr auf soetwas eingehen?



Das ist eine Ausnahme. So etwas gibt es nicht auf jedem Server...

Wer sich durch ICC ziehen lässt und dann auch noch Gold dafür bezahlt, ist selbst Schuld. Demjenigen ist dann sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Jeder Depp kann ICC raiden, dafür braucht man kein Gold ausgeben!

Und die Spieler, die das anbieten sind einfach nur krank! Denen ist ebenfalls nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## Spreißel1 (9. Juni 2010)

Bei mir aufen server kostet der lichking nur der lichking 50k gold


----------



## Shocknorris (9. Juni 2010)

Es gibt zahlreiche Spieler die genug Gold haben, jedoch keine Möglichkeit auf einen vernünftigen Raid. Warum sollte man nicht einzelne Items und komplette Achievements verkaufen? Auf dem Server Aegwynn gibt es eine Hordengruppe die einzelnen Spieler die "Wunsch 10er Hero - Items" für einen fairen Goldpreis verkaufen. Uns bringt es Gold und den Spielern ein Top Item, ausserdem sieht es auch sehr lustig aus wenn ein grün / blau equipter Warri mit der Saurfang HC Waffe rumläuft.

P.S. Wenn einer auf Aegwynn (Horde) Wunsch HC Items (Item Level 264) haben möchte, soll mich inGame einfach anschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonex (9. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Warum spielen dann diese Leute überhaupt, wenn sie doch keine Zeit oder Möglichkeiten haben? ("spielen" ist hier selbstverständlich nicht auf auf die gesamte WoW-Spielwelt samt Inhalte bezogen) Was haben sie mit dem Equipment dann vor? In die Luft schauen? Damit angeben? Sich freuen, dass sie es geschafft haben, einen Schritt im Spiel weiter zu kommen?
> 
> Apropos: Hier geht's auch nicht darum, ob das früher schonmal so war, bitte bleibt in der Gegenwart; es haben bereits genug hier von der Vergangenheit gesprochen.
> 
> Und was noch wichtiger, das ich aber schon geschrieben habe,: Bitte unterlasst inadäquate (= unpassende) Bemerkungen!



Darf man WoW nur als Arbeitsloser Highend Raider spielen? ist das einzige was WoW bietet Pve? Klare Antwort, Nein!!
Es gibt einfach sehr viele leute die nich 4-5 mal die Woche stundenlang raiden können und somit viel inhalt "verpassen".
Durch dieses Angebote haben die die Möglichkeit wirklich alles zu sehen, auch wenns für die meisten "veraltet" ist.  
Ausserdem wer würde nicht gerne nen netten Protodrachen oder Frostwyrm fliegen, oder seinen Char mit schmucken Titeln verzieren?


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

So,

ich habe mich während meiner Raidpause zu Beginn des ICC Contents sehr ausführlich und lange mit dem Thema Gold verdienen im AH beschäftigt. Mittlerweile, kratze ich hart an den 200k + hunderte von Gems, BoE Items, Urtümliche Saronit (s?) etc.., insgesamt also 250k bestimmt. Für diesen Betrag war ich ja aber auch nicht untätig; ich verbringe jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden mit Preistrends, Marktanalysen, AH Scans und so weiter. Morgens vor der Schule gehe ich eine halbe Stunde ingame und stelle neue Gems zum neuen Tagespreis rein, gucke, ob und wenn ja wer versucht, auf einem bestimmten Gebiet Monopol aufzubauen blablabla. Alles in allem also auch ein Haufen Arbeit ,zwar kann ich nebenbei chatten, Musik hören, aber alles in allem doch irgendwie Arbeit - wie an der Börse auch. Warum  sollte es mir dann nicht vergönnt sein (worüber ich im übrigen seit kurzer Zeit wirklich nachdenke) mich bei einer Top Gilde einzkaufen, mir die für Rnd Grps erforderlichen Achievments zu kaufen, mein Gear auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen, vielleicht nebenbei den Frostwyrm zu holen und vor allem den neuen Content einmal komplett zu erleben, ohne Rnd Grps, die sich auflösen, ohne langwierigem Content wipen und das  in kurzer Zeit. Das alles für meinetwegen 100k, die die ausgewählte Gilde dann für neue Gems und Enchants in Cata ausgibt.So ist nun mal der Markt. Du bezahlst doch auch für berufliche Fortbildungen und bringts es dir nicht selber bei oder? Oder Fahrschule?.............Jeder kann sich das kaufen, was er braucht/möchte, das ist der Grundsatz des freien Marktes.


----------



## Kalesia (9. Juni 2010)

zahle 100k für mimi-kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (9. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> gelegenheitsspieler haben selten 20k g ^^


öhm.. stimmt so nicht ganz.. wenn du eine stunde am tag fürs AH investierst (und sei es nur, dass du billig einkaufst und teurer verkaufst), kommst du pro woche locker auf die 20k. ist wirklich nicht schwer. ich mach am tag um die 6k mit in meinen augen müllpixeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings - gerade weil ich dann die zeit, die ich hätte raiden können, ins AH investiert hab - geb ich das gold dann für meine twinks oder freunde aus. ich kauf denen dann halt beim anlegen gebundene items und gut ist. 

ich hab keine zeit, um mich stundenlang in dala hinzuposen und meinem equip beglotzen zu lassen in der hoffnung, dass mich irgendne bescheuerte gruppe zu pdk25 oder icc mitnimmt xD 

denn 1. sind die meisten icc- und pdk-raids bei uns in ninjalooter-klaut-alles ausgeartet und zweitens hab ich keine lust auf vollidioten, die mich im ts zuflamen. also raide ich nur, wenns klappt, mit freunden und lass das mit dem sich-über-deppen-ärgern ^^ obwohl ich fast den ganzen tag online bin, zähle ich mich dann doch zum "gelegenheitsspieler", was den einzelnen char angeht. ich twinke viel und hab halt nicht stunden am tag pro char zeit. gold hab ich trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern zu Burning Crusade Zeiten, dass auch in Patch 2.4.3 Gilden Personen durch Sunwell, Black Tempel gezogen haben fuer T6 und als Gegenleistung Gold dafuer haben wolltet. Von 2.000 Gold bis 6.000 Gold fuer einen Gegenstand.
> 
> Als PvP'ler der einen PvE Gegenstand braucht, z.B. Hose, Ringe oder Sonstiges finde Ich sowas auf einer Art akzeptabel. Da man keine Zeit zum raiden hat und sich aufs PvP/Arena konzentrieren moechte.



Stellt sich die Frage wie du an das Geld kommst wen du keine Zeit für PvE (Farmen) Hast, und wenn du zeit fürs Farmen hast kannst du auch Instanzen und Raids machen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juni 2010)

Sorry aber so war es auch immer wieder mit den heißbegehrten Hardmode-Drachen.
Was soll man dagegen tun?
Wenn niemand diese Leistung in Anspruch nehmen würde, gäbe es derartige Angebot nicht.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (9. Juni 2010)

ich sag nur amanibär ^^
als rauskam das der ab wotlk nicht mehr zu holen ist hat ne menge gilden auf jedem server gegeben die den "verkauft" haben ^^
sowas ist eigentlich normal und auch zu verantworten
wiso ??
gilde ist gut genug um zu 9 oder 24 da durchzukommen und spahrt ihren membern das farmen für verz, flask, bufffood etc.
also ansich keine "miese" idee


----------



## Raknaltash (9. Juni 2010)

Solange es Abnehmer gibt wird es auch solche Angebote geben.

Bei uns aufm Server geht die Top-Gilde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter.

Da wird der Hero-Drache, glaube der heiß "Frostbrutbezwinger", angeboten
für 100k. Soll heißen die schleifen dich mit, machen alle 25er HC-Erfolge und
du darfst dich über ein Mount freuen, das du normal wohl nie bekommen
hättest.

Gruß
Raknaltash


----------



## Misuma (9. Juni 2010)

ja genau das ist es was hat man denn an wow noch?

Es zählen nur noch eppixxx epixxx und gearscore sonst hat überhauptr nix keinen wert mehr.. wenn da nix droppt oder so gehn die leute da nich hin fertig aus.
Dann wird alles geninjat weil scheiss blizzard irgendwie immer noch in inzen sahcen droppen lässt die nich bop sind.
Community is voll fürn arsch.. nur kinder im handelschat oder halbstarke möchtegern roxxor.. frag mal was da was dann geschrieben wird...
Man geht keine inis oder bgs aus spaß sondern weil man das ITEM braucht damit der gs besser wird sonst wird man nirgends mitgenommen...
Dungeon grupopen auch fürn arsch... wenn ich als heiler am anfang umskillen muss weil ich als heal invitet wurde warten von 100 tanks und dds 2 stück bis ich wieder mana habe...obwohl ich ma anfang im chat sage mom. reggen.. 
Die leute sind durch addons so dps verseucht das sie total den sinn für alles andre verlkieren... bei pdk erster boss werden keine bolde getötet wir wipen z.b. und dei dds die wegen target switch dann 1 dps verlieren würden sind dann die ersten die im chat schreiben oMFG rofl kaknoobs und leaven...

Ich könnt jetz ohne rechtschreibung und kommas stundenlang so weitermachen aber ich hab kein bock mehr zu schreiben es is sowieso jedem selbst überlassen das spiel weiter zu spielen....

Ich spiele gerne wow aber irgendwie lieber alleine.. komisch da es ja ein MMo sein solllte...


----------



## Pluto-X (9. Juni 2010)

Diese ganzen Goldgeschäfte sollte man viel mehr regulieren. D.h. mehr wie 1000 G z.Bsp. sollten nicht handelbar sein. Genau durch solche hohen Summen wird doch nur die ganze Goldhandels/Acc-raub Szene am leben gehalten.
Ich finde das Gold in WOW einen viel zu hohen Stellenwert einnimmt. Auch diese epischen Rnd-Drops wie die Quel Delar Waffe und die ganzen ICC rnd-epics sollte es nicht geben ! Wer was tolles haben will soll es sich erspielen, sonst hat er es nicht verdient. Basta!


----------



## lordxanatos (10. Juni 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Goldgeschäfte sollte man viel mehr regulieren. D.h. mehr wie 1000 G z.Bsp. sollten nicht handelbar sein. Genau durch solche hohen Summen wird doch nur die ganze Goldhandels/Acc-raub Szene am leben gehalten.
> Ich finde das Gold in WOW einen viel zu hohen Stellenwert einnimmt. Auch diese epischen Rnd-Drops wie die Quel Delar Waffe und die ganzen ICC rnd-epics sollte es nicht geben ! Wer was tolles haben will soll es sich erspielen, sonst hat er es nicht verdient. Basta!



und wenn man sich alles erspielen würde würde es niemanden geben der z.B. berufe lernt die du brauchst aber nicht selber lernst
es würde keinen anreiz für leute geben im /2 ihre künste anzubieten...
mag sein dass es DIR ausreicht da du freunde/gildis hast die du nach jedem scheiss fragen kannst und sie ausnutzen kannst
aber nicht jeder spieler hat das
also komm ma von deinem ego trip runter und denk halbwegs realistisch, ohne eine funktionierende währung würde in wow nix mehr laufen
und ich möchte mal sehen wie du z.B. ohne gold hingehen würdest, solange titan farmst mit den anderen tausenden spielern bis du beim sondieren was du durch nen bekannten durchführen lässt ausgerechnet die farbe rausbekommst die du brauchst, marken/ehre zeugs solltes schliesslich dann auch net geben, zu einfach und so
dann wird der dir stein noch geschliffen, solltest du iwas seltenes benötigen(pvp steine) darfst du dann mit sicherheit einen gildi dazu zwingen für dich, nur für dich 4 tage lang die daily zu machen damit er das rezept lernt obwohl er eig lieber ein für ihn sinnvolleres lernen würde

hf in deiner traumwelt


----------



## Ångela (10. Juni 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Goldgeschäfte sollte man viel mehr regulieren. D.h. mehr wie 1000 G z.Bsp. sollten nicht handelbar sein. Genau durch solche hohen Summen wird doch nur die ganze Goldhandels/Acc-raub Szene am leben gehalten.
> Ich finde das Gold in WOW einen viel zu hohen Stellenwert einnimmt. Auch diese epischen Rnd-Drops wie die Quel Delar Waffe und die ganzen ICC rnd-epics sollte es nicht geben ! Wer was tolles haben will soll es sich erspielen, sonst hat er es nicht verdient. Basta!



Schwachsinn, schließlich gibt es auch Items, wie die Caster-Hosen, die reichlich kosten und ob ich dem Hersteller nun 14k gebe, oder 4 Leuten 3,5k für das Saronit, das ist völlig Latte.

Also erst DENKEN und dann schweigen.


----------



## DaScAn (10. Juni 2010)

Ist nichts neues.
Wir haben auch das Zul'Aman Mount für 10k Gold verkauft.

In BT und Sunwell war es so.

Alars Asche (wenn gedropt) ebenfalls für VIEL Geld den besitzer gewechselt.

Und nun geht es in ICC weiter. Mit 20% ist das ja auch keine Schwierigkeit mehr.

Und in 5/6 Wochen, wenn der Buff auf seine Maximale Stärke von 30% ist wird es weiter gehen.
klar der preis wird fallen.
Bei uns kostet derzeit ein ICC Run inkl Titel und sämtlichen loot auf den man bedarf anmeldet nur noch 10k.

in 5 Wochen werdens wohl nur noch ca 7,5k sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist Angebot und Nachfrage, ganz einfach


----------



## Düstermond (10. Juni 2010)

Mitlerweile muss man ja sogar für die Naxxramas-Weekly den Königsmörder-Titel vorweisen können.
Ihn sich zu kaufen ist doch optimal für frische 80er.


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Mitlerweile muss man ja sogar für die Naxxramas-Weekly den Königsmörder-Titel vorweisen können.
> Ihn sich zu kaufen ist doch optimal für frische 80er.



Ich hoffe das war Sarkasmus.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juni 2010)

meine gilde bietet genau das gleiche an ... zwar noch ne ecke teurer aber ich versichere euch : das geschäft brummt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (10. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war Sarkasmus.



Leider nein. Man sollte meinen als frischer 80er sei es möglich Anub'Rhekan in Naxxramas für die 5 Embleme zu legen. Aber nein, da kommen so abstruse Forderungen wie "Königmörder"-Titel oder "mind. 5,8k Gearscore". Sich einmalig durch ICC für einen blöden Titel ziehen zu lassen ist wesentlich weniger anstrengend als "Aber ich kenn wirklich alle Bosse und weiss was ich hier tu" oder "Aber für Naxxramas braucht man doch keine T10-Spieler" betteleien.


----------



## Rinderrudi (10. Juni 2010)

Es ist wirklich eine sch.. Situation im Moment auf vielen Servern.Um in einer Rnd.Gruppe für PdK oder ICC mitgenommen zu werden benötigt man entweder einen GS von 5,6k circa oder den Nachweis alle Bosse gelegt zu haben.Jedoch wie soll man an die Ausrüstung rankommen um seinen GS zu erhöhen wenn man auf der einen Seite nicht mitdarf weils GS net passt und wie soll ich die AV´s haben,da es ja ohne entsprechenden GS nicht geht.Es ist ein Teufelskreis aus dem man als Neuer auf nem Server nicht herauskommt.Selbst wenn man versucht bei Gilden unterzukommen um sich entsprechende Erfahrung und Ausrüstung Rnd.Gruppen frei zu erspielen,sind die Vorraussetzungen der meisten Gilden oft nicht machbar-siehe GS und AV´s.Drum wird es mir sicher unmöglich sein mal PdK oder ICC zu sehen wenn mein Tank mal 80 ist und meine Rüstungsteile für Marken später nicht an das erforderliche GS heranreichen.Jedoch würde ich persönlich auch darauf verzichten durch den Endcontent gezogen zu werden,da es mir persönlich mehr bringt wenn ich mir diese Dinge selbst erarbeitet habe.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Manticorê (10. Juni 2010)

is halt wie im rl, kapitalismus sagt wo es lang geht, wer es hat kann sich was kaufen, wer es nicht hat muss arbeiten. was jedoch bei mir aus macht is, das der wo sich den titel durch movement und durch etliche besuche in icc den titel holt, mehr mit stolz sich und gutem gewissen, was geleistet zu haben (und zwar mit zusammenarbeit), als die die sich den titel erkaufen.


----------



## Cotraxis (10. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Leser,
> 
> ich habe mich erst jetzt registrieren lassen, obwohl ich natürlich schon länger auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe.
> Folgendes hat meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt und mich "etwas" erzürnt, so dass ich es hier mal diskutieren möchte (Server, so wie Gilden werden nicht genannt):
> ...



hmmm ich glaube ich lese da nur ein mimimi...

naja gilden die icc schon auf hero spielen und da vor dem LK stehen können sich das doch erlauben... in den nutzungsbestimmungen is es kein verstoß... das gold wird nicht illegal gekauft... aber wer sich ziehen lässt zeigt doch nur das er kein skill hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also von daher... mimimi


----------



## Manticorê (10. Juni 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> aber wer sich ziehen lässt zeigt doch nur das er kein skill hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das mein ich ^^


----------



## Misuma (10. Juni 2010)

wenn ich so sprüche lese wie lfm weekly gearcheck dala mitte bekomm ich schon das kotzen hoch 10 als nicht gildenspieler....

naja bald ist wieder leveln angesagt und casual only light content wie naxx damals dann wird gearscore wieder für ne zeitlang verschwinden.. bis die obernoobs wieder merken das der content schwerer wird und dann nur noch mit leuten gehn die die eigene unfähigkeit mit ihrem gear wieder wett machen.

Ihr glaubt es nicht aber ich hab schon erlebt mit mehreren königsmördern und high gs leuten in naxx25er das die leute nich peilten bei loatheb KEINE spore zu killen... wollten achievments mitm random run machen.. bei 4 wipes haben was dann gelassen.. so dumm sind die leute aber hauptsache Gearcheck dala mitte ne...


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Leider nein. Man sollte meinen als frischer 80er sei es möglich Anub'Rhekan in Naxxramas für die 5 Embleme zu legen. Aber nein, da kommen so abstruse Forderungen wie "Königmörder"-Titel oder "mind. 5,8k Gearscore". Sich einmalig durch ICC für einen blöden Titel ziehen zu lassen ist wesentlich weniger anstrengend als "Aber ich kenn wirklich alle Bosse und weiss was ich hier tu" oder "Aber für Naxxramas braucht man doch keine T10-Spieler" betteleien.



Das wäre dann der Moment, wo ich den Typen der die Anforderungen stellt einfach nur ausgelacht hätte und ihm frohes Schaffen gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Turican (10. Juni 2010)

Wirklich erbärmlich sind die Leute die das Gold annehmen.Solche Raidleiter haben kein Charakter.


----------



## Cazor (10. Juni 2010)

Ich whipe mich lieber selber durch. Wo bleibt da der Spass, wenn man gezogen wird? Bei jedem Fight tot in der Ecke liegen und auf das Lootfenster warten.. 
Schön, wenn mans nach x Trys endlich geschafft hat. Auch wenn ich vielleicht den HM Drachen niemals haben werde.


----------



## Alucaard (10. Juni 2010)

Hmm 20k Gold und dafür Komplett ICC 10er mit Titel ist noch ein Schnäppchen natürlich vorrausgesetzt du hast Leute die Alles aber auch wirklich Alles im First Try legen und dich nach möglichkeit nicht sterben lassen.
Andererseits wiederum mit dem 20 % Buff ist eh schon locker flockig alles drin .... Naja muss halt jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Rainaar (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn man mal erhlich ist :Im Prinzip lasst Ihr Euch doch alle durch ICC "ziehen", oder?

DeadlyBossmods, Guides, Videos und Tools die Euch jeden Schritt vorgeben. "erarbeitet" haben sich den Titel wohl die wenigsten.

Warum dann nicht auch für Gold durchziehen lassen. Im Endeffekt sind 99% der Spieler sowieso nur an sich selbst interessiert.
Titel, Mounts usw. entlocken den Meisten eh nur noch ein müdes Achselzucken. 

Und hat mal ein Spieler etwas wirklich seltenes und aufwendig zu bekommendes Item wird er als Suchti und Hartz4 abgestempelt. 
Ziemlich bescheuert, oder?


----------



## Schlamm (10. Juni 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Andererseits wiederum mit dem 20 % Buff ist eh schon locker flockig alles drin ....


Hier wird öfter darüber geredet, dass es mit dem 20% Buff so leicht zu schaffen wäre. 

Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum (bei uns zumindest) Nur in klitzekleiner Bruchtteil bis zum Licher kommen? 

Ich finde das nicht verwerflich(ich würds selber nicht machen), Angebot regelt die Nachfrage und nicht umgekehrt....


----------



## szene333 (10. Juni 2010)

Im Grunde ist es mir ja egal, wenn jemand solche Dienste in Anspruch nimmt. Allerdings wird z.B. durch den Titel "Königsmörder" ein gewisser Skill vorgetäuscht, der i.d.R. nicht vorhanden ist. Wenn dann so jemand durch das vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen in eine Randomgruppe geladen wird und den anderen 9 u.U. die ID und/oder den Spielspass versaut, dann geht das m.E. zu weit.

Desweiteren frgae ich mich die ganze Zeit, wie jemand, der nicht so viel Zeit hat, solche hohen Summen aufbringen kann? Wieder ein Hinweis darauf, dass weniger die mangelnde Zeit sondern der nötige Skill fehlt.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Desweiteren frgae ich mich die ganze Zeit, wie jemand, der nicht so viel Zeit hat, solche hohen Summen aufbringen kann?


Man kann innerhalb von 15 minuten AH knapp 10k gold machen du musst nur das richtige zeug reinsetzen und gut ist. am nächsten tag kannste dann dein briefkasten leeren und dich über die 10k freuen^^


----------



## Amko (10. Juni 2010)

Wir haben zu BC Zeiten Arenapunkte verkauft .. in s1 und s2.

3 Spiele haben 5(Oder doch nur 3-4 ich hab ka mehr) randoms gemacht (3 loss) dann haben wir 7 mal gewonnen und pro spieler 1.5k gold verlangt.

und das mit 2 teams jede woche :> bei 2.3k+ ratings im 5er damals wars das halt wert. waren in s1 um die 1.5-1.6k punkte.. weiss nur das unser letztes gladi rating dann 2.4k war und da gabs 1.7k punkte.

später dann haben wir auch den armanibären verkauft für ca 10k etc.

in wotlk haben wir zB malygos10er speedkills und S3D achieves verkauft. malygos speed war glaub 6k und s3d 12k. iwie sowas.^^

wenns leute gibts dies zahlen, warum nicht? Ich hatte mein Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich noch richtig spielen würde, würde ich heute auch hm achieves verkaufen usw.

das ist für die leute, die kb haben zu farmen. lieber zieh ich nen lowie für 1-2k (Mein Anteil) anstatt im AH rumzugimpen oder farmen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GroberUnfug (10. Juni 2010)

So manch einer studiert, macht ne schwierige Ausbildung, arbeitet hart, wird Astronaut und kann seinen Traum vom Weltallflug verwirklichen. Andere haben viel Geld und können sich dadurch einen Weltraumflug als Passagier leisten...


----------



## Gaueko (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nu mal nicht alles gelesen...

Am Ende von BC war das nciht anders - das zogen Gilden für Gold durch ZA um den Kriegsbär zu bekommen.

So ist es halt wenn man das Spiel bzw. den Content praktisch durch hat. 
Warum also nicht noch etwas Gold verdienen? Is doch massig vohanden im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (10. Juni 2010)

Gibt es bei uns auf dem Server auch - je nachdem was alles angeboten wird. Das teuerste Paket kostet 75 K. Da sind dann aber glaub ich alle Erfolge mit drin (und sogar der komplette Loot) - also nicht so, dass die Gilde alleine bis zum LK durchrennt, und den Käufer dann nach lädt.

Ich selber würde es nicht machen (auch nicht, wenn ich soviel Gold hätte), weil ich mich einfach über den Titel dann gar nicht freuen könnte. Unsere Gilde steht im Moment bei 6/12, und das wird wohl auch noch ein paar Wochen so bleiben, weil wir im Moment einfach keinen Bock aufs Raiden haben. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir den LK auch entweder nie sehen oder nicht legen werden, wenn das so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem würde ich so ein Angebot nicht in Anspruch nehmen.

Mal ehrlich - über einen erkauften Titel kann man sich doch nicht freuen, oder? Weil man ja gar nix dazu beiträgt, wenn man sich einfach durchziehen lässt...im Gegenteil, man erschwert wahrscheinlich Vieles nur unnötig.
Und wie auch einige Male geschrieben wurde - wenn ein solcher "Königsmörder" dann in nem Randomraid mitläuft, können es die anderen büssen, dass der augenscheinlich gute Spieler in Wahrheit keine Ahnung hat... Das ist aber auch schon das Einzige, was ich daran "verwerflich" finde.

Aber das ist halt so - solange es auf ein Angebot genügend Nachfrage gibt - warum sollte man es dann nicht anbieten?
Ist ja in der echten Wirtschaft auch nicht anders, oder? 

Und mit einem Itemshop finde ich, ist es nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Man kann ja auch im AH gute Items kaufen - je nachdem wie hoch wertig die sind, kosten die auch 15k oder mehr. Das müsste Blizz dann ja auch unterbinden, oder?


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> 
> Ich kann dich und deinen Zorn verstehen, leider gibt es das aber, wie schon Vorposter von mir sagten, schon sehr lange...und wird es auch weiter geben da es einen "Markt" gibt. Ich würde von Blizzards seite dagegen vorgehen da es nach meinem Dafür auch Stimmung zerstört. Aber bevor das passiert müßten noch andere Baustellen bearbeitet werden.
> ...



Was bitte ist euer Problem?
Zieht ihr daraus irgendwelche nachteile o.ä?..

für mich hört sich das eher so an :,, MIMI! Der hat besseres gear wie ich und mehr gold!!!einseins!!"
purer neid!

wenn es euch nicht gefällt, macht es einfach nicht.
aber dann auf leuten rumhacken die es machen ist auch ziemlich extrem.


----------



## Polysorbate (10. Juni 2010)

Ich find das absolut ok.
Auf Antonidas, zumindest bei der Horde, gibt es auch eine gewisse Gilde, die das anbietet. Ob die auch 20k nehmen, kann ich nicht sagen. Ist mir auch total egal.
Bei den Allianzlern, wird es sicher genau so sein. Zumindest weiß ich es von N..o. DIe haben das schon zu BC angeboten.
Wenn man überlegt, wieviel Zeit, die sogenannten Topgilden, mit raiden, bzw wipen verbringen, ist das doch eine super einnahme QUelle.
Wir farmen, die wipen. Irgendwo muss doch auch das ganze Gold herkommen:-)
Ob man auf ein erkauften Titel zb. stolz sein kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich denk sowas würde sich auf nem Server schnell rumsprechen und somit, ist man schnell abgestempelt.
Bei Set Teilen, sieht es da schon wieder anders aus. Aber auch hier bezweifel ich, das die Kosten, den Nutzen irgendwo decken..
Persönlich würde ich solch ein Angebot nie warnehmen, veruteile jetzt aber auch nicht, die Leute, die es machen..


----------



## Cro-79 (10. Juni 2010)

Das beste ist ja noch, dass viele sich das Gold bei nem Online-Auktionshaus gegen Euros kaufen... nur um ihr im RL geschwächtes Ego, virtuell pushen zu können und zumindest dort "anerkannt" zu werden... letzten Endes bleibt es aber doch immer jedem selbst überlassen, ob er den virtullen Schwa...vergleich nötig hat, oder eben nicht?!


----------



## olOlOlo (10. Juni 2010)

Ich muß ehrlich sagen ICH WÜRDS TUN.
Hab aus familierenzeitgründen Weihnachten aufgehört intensiv zu raiden.
Ez spiel ich pro woche nur noch 2 std ca.
Gold gibts genug duch damals Bergbau und den Drop von Ramponierter Schwertgriff in den ICC Heros.
Ich versuche so alle 3 wochen mit nner Random gruppe ICC 10 zu raiden aber spätestens vor oder nach dem Proffesor is schluß.
Warum nicht einfach 20 von mein 25k nehmen mit ner Gilde gehen wo du es auch schaffst (hab einfach keine Zeit in ner Gilde zu Raiden)? Geht doch nicht ums ziehen lassen ich mein ma steht ja nicht am rand und schaut zu wie Youtube sondern kann ja mithelfen. Mein Main hats leider nie über 5400k gearscore geschafft. Aber ich zahle Gold des eh nix für mich im RL wert is und bekomme dafür komplett ICC mit. Fazit: Ich hatte ein schönen abend der Lichking is down mit den 9 spielern hats bestimmt auch spaß gemacht (könn ja nette Leute sein) Endkongent is down alle zufrieden (und aktiv mitgeraided)!

Ps: Und wenn noch 1-2 Items dropen sag ich GZ rentiert lass dir mal 264 Items bauen unter 5k kommste selten davon...


----------



## Polysorbate (10. Juni 2010)

Cro-79 schrieb:


> Das beste ist ja noch, dass viele sich das Gold bei nem Online-Auktionshaus gegen Euros kaufen...



da geb ich dir recht, wird sicher einige geben, die sich das Gold, dann dort besorgen.

Man sollte jedoch nicht vergessen, das es Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, die in wow auch gern coole Erfolge hätten, aber einfach nicht die Zeit haben, diese auf normalen/legalem Weg, zu erreichen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Juni 2010)

Gold würde ich für Raids niemals zahlen. Entweder ich schaffe Arthas dank Buff und späteren Nerfs noch mit meiner Gilde im 10er oder 25er Normalmodus oder ich gehe mit Stufe 85 in Cata random nach ICC. Schon bei BC habe ich halt auf Wrath gewartet und Ende 09 die ganzen Raids gemacht (Sunwell, Tempest Keep, Black Temple & Co). Der Content ab BC läuft einem ja nicht weg.


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Juni 2010)

Wie viele andere hier auch, sehe ich absolut kein Problem.

Wer so dumm ist und sich für so einen Haufen Gold ziehen lässt - bitte.

Jedem das seine.

Was ich allerdings bedenklich finde, ist das solche Leute tatsächlich das Gold für harte Euros kaufen.

Und woher die kommen, weiß jeder. Goldfarmer gibt es kaum noch, aber jeden Tag ließt man "mein Account
wurde gehackt" _(hier im Forum und auch ingame)_.

Daher sollte jeder Raid, der solches Gold nimmt, einmal überlegen woher es kommt.


----------



## Morcan (10. Juni 2010)

Gibt es wohl so ziemlich überall. 
Bei uns auf dem Server wurde 35k für ICC + Hardmodes und Ausrüstung verlangt. Wers braucht - ok. Aber selber in Anspruch nehmen würde ich es nie. Ich verdiene mir soetwas viel lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinteraminator (10. Juni 2010)

Leider gibts auf meinem (PvE)Server keine solchen Angebote, ich würde es gerne in Anspruch nehmen.

Grund: ich bin ein guter und motivierter Spieler, habe aber definitiv nicht die Zeit und Möglichkeit die Raidzeiten einer halbwegs ernsthaften Gilde einzuhalten. Daher habe ich zwar relativ gutes Gear durch Frostmarken (daily + weekly Quests), aber null Achievements in der Eiskronenzitadelle. Gilde kommt wie gesagt nicht in Frage, random lädt mich keiner ein wegen fehlendem Achievement. Es wäre zwar kein Problem wenn man bei den Bossen 1-2 Sätze erklären würde, aber diese Wahnsinnsarbeit will sich keiner antun, deshalb komme ich nirgends rein. Weil ich nirgends reinkomme kriege ich keine Achievements - da hat Blizzard einerseits die Möglichkeit geschaffen durch Embleme an Ausrüstung zu kommen, dafür ist das neuerdings genaue Aufliste der Erfolge und Kills eines Charakters ein gefundenes Fressen für unfähige RL die ihre eigenen Anforderungen nicht erfüllen.

Einzige Alternative für mich wäre selbst eine Gruppe zu starten - nur genau das ist das einzige was ich mir ohne clear-Erfahrung NICHT zutraue (trotz intensivem Videostudium). Gibt natürlich Leute die das machen und dann  z.B. bei den Fraktionschampions fragen "wen sollen wir zuerst killen? Den DK?" aber ich bin nicht so verantwortungslos. Gold habe ich relativ viel durch einzelne Farmtage und die 30 Gold pro Tag durch die daily quest - also ich wäre dabei, die Marktnische ist wie geschaffen für Leute wie mich die zwar Skill und Motivation, aber wenig (regelmäßige) Zeit haben. Sobald man das Achievement einmal hat stehen einem ja alle random-Tore offen, ich versuche gar nicht mehr in random-Gruppen für ICC reinzukommen - bin erst unlängst nach zweistündigen Gruppenaufbau kommentarlos entfernt worden als der RL im nachhinein sah dass ich noch keine Achievements dort habe - dabei wäre ohne meine Hilfe die Gruppe niemals zustande gekommen.


----------



## Astray (10. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Immer mehr zeigt sich die kapitalistische Einstellung der Spieler.



Ja und? Wir leben ja auch im Rl in so einer welt, warum sollte man sich im spiel anders verhalten.... Geld regiert die welt, klingt zwar wie ein klischee, aber ist nunmal so.

Bei uns auf dem Server z.B. verkauft eine gilde den Drachen den es im 10er für die Erfolge gibt für 40-50k und jede woche nehmen die einen neuen spieler mit. Als die mal eine woche keinen spieler fanden der wollte und sich ein "casual" gemeldet hat und fragte ob sie es auch für 2-3k machen würden, meinte der raidleiter da nur "ne, wir wolllen in dem spiel keine casuals fördern". 

Klingt hart, mag es vllt auch sein, aber so ist es und so ist es nicht nur hier. Damit muss man leben und sich abfinden.


----------



## Ulkhor (10. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> ... Immer mehr zeigt sich die kapitalistische Einstellung der Spieler...



das jeder server seine eigene wirtschaft hat, is dir aber schon aufgefallen, oder?!
und wie bei jeder maktwirtschaft bestimmen angebot und nachfrage den markt. solange es leute gibt die dafür zahlen, wird es auch gilden geben, die es anbieten leute zu ziehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (10. Juni 2010)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Man sollte jedoch nicht vergessen, das es Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, die in wow auch gern coole Erfolge hätten, aber einfach nicht die Zeit haben, diese auf normalen/legalem Weg, zu erreichen.




Cooles Argument. Definiere Erfolg


----------



## Astray (10. Juni 2010)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Man sollte jedoch nicht vergessen, das es Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, die in wow auch gern coole Erfolge hätten, aber einfach nicht die Zeit haben, diese auf normalen/legalem Weg, zu erreichen.


Stimmt, man sollte auch nicht vergessen das es menschen gibt die gerne einen Porsche fahren würden, ein flugzeug fliegen möchten, ein tolles haus hätten, etc... warum flamen wir diese firmen nicht auch einfach das sie diese Produkte doch bitte für umsonst verkaufen solln...

Alles was "gut" ist, ist auch teuer. Diese einstellung findest du praktisch überall. 

Du bekommst in wow für wenig aufwand das basispaket, aber wenn du etwas mehr haben willst, ein paar coole dinge und anderes schönes zeug, dann musst du auch einen höheren aufwand bringen und dafür arbeiten, oder viel gold zahlen. Nichts ist umsonst!


----------



## Pixelschubser (10. Juni 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch gut: Sie erlaubt es auch 'Gelegenheitsspielern' das Ende zu sehen ohne auf eine Gilde oder fähige random Gruppe angewiesen zu sein.



Ich möchte mal einen Gelegenheitsspieler sehen, der 20k Gold hat


----------



## Willtaker (10. Juni 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen Gelegenheitsspieler sehen, der 20k Gold hat



hier, da heb ich doch glatt mal meinen arm! also ehrlich, ich mache jeden tag so 6 dailies, ne ini für die frostmarken und sonst nicht viel und ich hab mehr als 20k gold. warum? weil ich geizig bin und mir nicht das halbe ah mit den ganzen tollen 264er items kaufe.

klar wär so ein titel cool, aber ich opfer doch nicht meine gesamten "ersparnisse".


----------



## Tharis84 (10. Juni 2010)

Mit diesem Spiuel geht es echt bergab...
Früher waren die Leute noch hilfsbereit und haben einen aus purer freundlichkeit durch die Inis gezogen.
Heute muss man für jeden Scheiß Gold zahlen.

Was ein Glück das ich von WoW weg bin ^^


----------



## Chiary (10. Juni 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen Gelegenheitsspieler sehen, der 20k Gold hat



Gerade als Gelegenheitsspieler hat man in der Regel ganz gute Goldvorräte ( es sei denn man muss Alles und Jeden Mist kaufen ).
Man macht seine Qs, farmt Mats für seine Berufe und verkauft den Überschuss im AH, geht die Ein oder Andere Ini.
Gold und Items aus den Q belohnungen gehen nahtlos in die eigenen Goldvorräte über, ebenso grüne und blaue Mobdrops, Craftings und/oder Berufemats die man nicht selbst benötigt werden verkauft ( AH oder vendor ) und füllen das Goldsäckchen und in Inis farmt man ebenfalls Items und Gold ab, aber in der Regel eher selten mal wirkliche Repkosten wegen Dauerwipes.
So kommt ziemlich schnell eine ganz gute Summe zusammen, weil...

- man farmt in der Regel keine Repkosten weil man ICC 25er HM an Saurfang 4 Std Dauerwiped
- in der Regel schafft man sich das bestmögliche Marken EQ an, verzaubert und sockelt es vernünftig und hat dann in dieser Richtung keine Ausgaben mehr ( weil eben nicht jede Woche irgendwas neues aus ICC gesocket und verzaubert werden muss )
- Pots und Flasks gehen auch nicht durch wie Wasser


----------



## Mephion (10. Juni 2010)

jeder kann doch selbst entscheiden für was er sein gold ausgibt..und kingsslayer ist nichts seltenes mehr nach meinem erachten

wir raiden hm und die axt vom ersten boss brauchen bei uns nun nurnoch leute für 2nd spec oder pvp..

wenn das weg ist geht die an rnds die die kaufen wollen..bestes angebot bis jetzt 50k gold..

wieso soll das eine gilde nicht nutzen?

wir brauchen das geld da bei uns progressraids bezahlt werden von der gbank..


----------



## pie (10. Juni 2010)

Geh mal auf frostwolf da verkaufen die Affenjungs HC 10er LK kill für 200000 Gold also das ich schon mehr als normal und ich für mein teil hab da auch nichts gegen.


----------



## Raantak (10. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem liegt.
Wir ziehen auch Leute für Gold durch ICC, wir stehen zurzeit bei Arthas HC. Von den Bossen davor braucht fast niemand mehr was und sonst wird der Loot halt gesplittert.
Wir ziehn Leute für 15k durch ICC, pro HC Boss 2k. So kann man gut Gold machen.
Moralisch hab ich da keine Probleme, wurd ja öfters gesagt, das manche einfach keine Zeit haben und/oder nicht mitgenommen werden, durch fehlende Erfolge.
Aber wer damit ein Problem hat, der soll eins damit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen Gelegenheitsspieler sehen, der 20k Gold hat


Durchs AH kann man massig gold in kurzer Zeit machen. (und wenn man noch passende Berufe hat sollte man keine Goldprobleme haben)
Natürlich kommt man nie auf 20k wenn man boreanisches leder für 6g/stack farmt. xD


----------



## Polysorbate (10. Juni 2010)

Ich meine mit Erfolg mehr die Achievments.
Also nicht in die Richtung erarbeiten.


----------



## N00blike (10. Juni 2010)

Naja man muss auch an die Leute denke die keinen Raidplatz mit Ihrem char finden in einer Gilde die weit im content ist....
Ich kannte das noch zu BC da hab ich wie nen bescheuerter nen Raidplatz gesucht bei nem vernünftigen raid aber alle waren voll bzw haben nicht meine Klasse/Specc gesucht.
Dann veruscht man in schlechteren raids mit ein wenig potenzial unter zukommen und zu hoffen das alles gut geht und am ende steht man mitten in BT und es geht nicht weiter...
Gut das die Zeit vorbei ist aber es gibt genügend gute spieler da draußen die sich mit rnd gruppen rum schlagen müssen weil sie einfach keinen Raid finden der Ihnen einen Slot anbietet! Und Genau für die leute ist es dann genial denn so können Sie sich dennoch den Eerfolg besorgen...


----------



## Sapper13 (10. Juni 2010)

Bei uns zahlste zwar 21k aber dafür haben wir immer einer Frau im TS die die ganze Zeit das lied Bruises von Chairlift sind....gott kann die toll stöhnen xD


----------



## bekkz (10. Juni 2010)

Ich muss wohl mal fix 21k Gold farmen gehen :-)

Das will ich hören.

BTT:

Habe ich selbst schon zu BC Zeiten in BT gemacht. Wir haben damals auch Kaelthas und Vashj Phiolen verkauft. 1-2 nicht so gute Spieler kann man schon verkraften. Ich finde daran nichts verwerflich. Solange beide Seiten mit dem Prozedere einverstanden sind und alles vorab geklärt wurde..

der bekloppte Griff aus den 5er ICC Instanzen is doch teilweise auch für 20k übern Tisch gegangen. Da is son arthas heroic loot doch wesentlich besser :-)


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Wieso sollten sie diesen Dienst nicht nutzen? es ist immerhin ihr Gold damit können sie tuen und lassen was sie wollen, und zum Thema selbst erarbeiten es gibt Menschen die ein Real Life haben und deswegen nicht die Zeit haben Stunden lang sich die Erfolge zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Lokibu (10. Juni 2010)

Finde es witzig wie manche Scheuklappen auf haben bzw. nur einseitig denken. Oh.. wo ist der Spielspass, und wer nutzt sowas schon etc..


Auf dem ersten Blick habe ich auch erst gedacht, was für ein Blödsinn.

Allerdings habe ich inzwischen 8 Chars auf 80 und alle T9. Und das obwohl ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin. 

Natürlich habe ich einen Main mit dem ich innerhalb der Gilde ICC gehe, aber ich habe nur 3 Tage in der Woche Zeit und Lust echte Raids zu machen. Trotzdem habe ich noch 1 Twink den ich nur zugerne auch mal in ICC spielen würde. Aber nicht in der Gilde, da ich da schon eine feste Position habe. Da aber die Ansprüche der Raidleiter ja inzwischen sehr hoch sind, würde ich, wenn ich das Gold dazu hätte, den Heiler tatsächlich durch ICC ziehen lassen. Das Dumme daran ist, dass man halt nur Erfolge bekommt und Loot eher Glückssache ist. 

Der Spielspass liegt übrigens darin, wie man das Spiel spielt. Wenn jemand an der Wirtschaft Spass hat, dann wird er im Spiel auch nur seine Befriedigung (Spielspass) finden, wenn er das Spiel dementsprechend spielt und viel Gold verdient. Bei Anderen hingegen liegt der Spielspass darin ein haufen Charakter zu sammeln und diese entsprechend auszurüsten. Also gebe ich für meinen Spielspass ein haufen Gold aus. Dann gibt es diejenigen, die Spass daran haben jeden Tag Randomraids zu machen usw. Ein 2 jähriges Kind, dass Mensch Ärgere Dich Nicht spielt, sieht den Spielspass darin die Figuren ohne Würfeln zu bewegen. 

Wer sich fragt wo da der Spielspass bleibt, sollte sich erstmal Gedanken darüber machen, dass es unterschiedliche Charaktere in der realen Welt gibt und dass auch jeder den Spielspass anderster versteht. Es ist Unsinn den Spielspass darauf zu beschränken, dass man mit 10 oder 25 Mann eine Ini betritt und Monster/Mobs killt und dafür belohnt wird mit Loot. 

Und ganz im Ernst... wer noch spielt und meint er habe keinen Spass mehr an dem Spiel, lügt oder ist krank. Denn wer spielt schon etwas bei dem er keinen Spass hat.


----------



## Die Tante (10. Juni 2010)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Spiuel geht es echt bergab...
> Früher waren die Leute noch hilfsbereit und haben einen aus purer freundlichkeit durch die Inis gezogen.
> Heute muss man für jeden Scheiß Gold zahlen.
> 
> Was ein Glück das ich von WoW weg bin ^^



Na soweit weg scheinst du ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Juni 2010)

20k für Titel + Equip? Schnäppchen!

Der 25er meines besten RL-Freundes nimmt 20k für den Titel und sonst nichts weiter... die Leute werden zu Arthi geladen und in den Raid geportet, bekommen den Titel, aber Loot is nich.

Und ganz ehrlich: wenn ich ne 25er Casual Truppe anführen würde, würde ich mir den Titel auch kaufen um Lord und Luftschiff mal eben auf hero machen zu können, ich wette die meisten Raids würden da sogar noch zusammenlegen um dem Leader das zu finanzieren.

Schlimm finde ich nichts daran, jeder so wie er mag...

Genau genommen überlegen wir als Gilde auch ultra-low-equippte frisch 80er durch ICC 10 zu ziehen um unsere Gildenbank schön prall zu füllen um in Cata unsere Main-Vz und Schleifer maximal zu pushen weil die Rohstoffpreise nach Start quasi explodieren werden.
Auch wenn 10er nicht so attraktiv ist, aber mir wäre es schon 15-20k wert dafür das ich mir mit nem frisch 80er Twink 3 Tage Power-heros machen spare und sofort die Hälfte 251er Equip hab.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2010)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Spiuel geht es echt bergab...
> Früher waren die Leute noch hilfsbereit und haben einen aus purer freundlichkeit durch die Inis gezogen.
> Heute muss man für jeden Scheiß Gold zahlen.
> 
> Was ein Glück das ich von WoW weg bin ^^


Ich glaube kaum dass in classic die besten Gilden des Servers aus höflichkeit casuals durch AQ/Naxx gezogen haben.
Und wieso bist du auf einer WoW fansite wenn du WoW nicht magst?


----------



## Cois (10. Juni 2010)

Na ja... wer hat der hat.... und zum teil kann ichs verstehn das sowas aufkommt. Es gibt Leute die auf normalen weg ned nach icc kommen (itemlvl und bosserfahrung sind für die meisten Raids schon ein must have.... und für die die das nicht haben, heißts geh brausen und versuch beim nächsten Addon schneller zu sein, oder zahl.


----------



## Pixelschubser (10. Juni 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> hier, da heb ich doch glatt mal meinen arm! also ehrlich, ich mache jeden tag so 6 dailies, ne ini für die frostmarken und sonst nicht viel



Jeden Tag? Das würde ich dann aber kein Gelegenheitsspieler nennen. Ein bis zweimal die Woche für 2 oder 3 Stunden würde ich noch als Gelegenheitsspieler durch gehen lassen.


----------



## c0bRa (10. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Solange die Leute nur in Dalaran posen und das Equip nicht nutzen um komplett unwissend in Randomraids zu kommen soll es mir recht sein, auch wenn ich es selbst nie machen würde.


Genau da sehe ich das Problem... Das ist dann mit Sicherheit derjenige, der im Randomraid dann so Wörter rumposaunt wie: "Ohne mich machen wir kein Luftschiff Hardmode, also krieg ich den Leichendurchbohrenden Stachel"... Hatte schonmal so nen Bob dabei, der meinte, weil er als einziger den 25er-Titel hat, kann er sichs raushängen lassen...


----------



## Mentalo (10. Juni 2010)

Grüße!

Das ist mein 1. Beitrag seid meiner vor 5 Minuten gemachten Anmeldung, die aber schon seid einigen 2-stelligen Beiträgen in mir schlummerte und mich nun endlich durchringen lies. Der Grund dieser, sind die meist belanglosen Themen die hier gepostet werden, und ebenso meist den Eindruck hinterlassen, das die Leute nur irgendwas schreiben, um etwas zu schreiben. Sich zum Beispiel aufzuregen, das jemand das Spiel auch wirtschaftlich nutzt, denn nix anderes ist der Verkauf dieser ICC-Sache, finde ich verwunderlich. Ich glaube auch, dass das Problem des TE jenes ist, das es 20K kostet. Hätte man es für 500g oder 1000g angeboten, gäbe es nicht dieses Problem, bzw. wäre er vielleicht auch an dieser Sache interessiert. Ich finde einfach, das man jeden seine Sache machen lassen sollte, solang es nicht unsittlich oder menschlich verwerflich ist. Wer etwas sehen will vom Spiel, aber weniger die Möglichkeiten dafür besitzt, egal in welcher Beziehung, soll es doch nutzen, wenn das Gold dafür vorhanden ist. Und wem es am Preis liegt, der lässt es, oder hofft, das viele auch so denken und diese Gilde eventuell mit dem Preis runter geht, oder dieses Geschäft ganz verwirft.

Ein guter Spruch war hier weiter vorn zu lesen... Spass ist, was DU draus machst!

Mentalo


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (10. Juni 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch gut: Sie erlaubt es auch 'Gelegenheitsspielern' das Ende zu sehen ohne auf eine Gilde oder fähige random Gruppe angewiesen zu sein. Selbst bei solch Sachen wie Shadowmoune ist man ohne Hilfe häufig aufgeschmissen.
> Es ist eben eine Dienstleistung und die ist anderen Gold wert, die gesparte Zeit beim suchen einer 'normalen' Gruppe dürfte bereits einiges wert sein. Hochstufige Berufsrezepte werden ja auch in Form einer Dienstleistung anderen zur Verfügung gestellt, man muss nicht alles selbst erspielen.



Ich glaube kaum, dass viele "Gelegenheitsspieler" einfach mal auf die Schnelle 20k Gold locker machen können. Von daher werden diese "Casuals" wohl eher weniger so ein Angebot wahrnehmen können. Leute die häufiger Spielen haben da schon ein wenig mehr Gold und das ist wohl eher die Zielgruppe. Naja... ich find sowas ziemlich affig.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Juni 2010)

Was ich noch erwähnen möchte:

Beim durchlesen fällt auf das oft 2 betimmte Contra Argument kommen:

1) wer 20k Gold hat kann kein Casual sein oder kauft Gold gegen &#8364;uros
2) wer viel zockt und Skill hat kann selber raiden

Darauf will ich kurz eingehen:

1.
Für 20k muss man kein Dauerzocker sein, sondern ledigleich ein gewisses Marktgespür haben. Als halbwegs geübter AH-Händler (Einarbeitunszeit dürfte so bei ca. 1-3 Stunden, je nach allgemeinem Verständniss der Materie liegen) kann man mit täglich 10 Min. Aufwand 1k machen, wenn nicht sogar erheblich mehr.

2.
Dem ist leider nicht so...
Ich würde mich als ziemlich guten Spieler einstufen, und bin auch eindeutig Vielspieler. Allerdings habe ich unter einem sehr raidunfreundlichem RL-Zeitplan zu leiden, denn zu den Hauptraidzeiten sitze ich in der Abendschule, so das ich noch keinen 25er Stammraid finden konnte bei dem ich an beiden Raidtagen Zeit hätte. Ein ähnliches Problem dürfte auch jeder Schichtarbeiter haben.
Die Stammraids die gelegendlcih mit Randoms auffüllen müssen kommen auf unserm Server maximal bis Sindi, der beste Voll-Randomraid den ich jemals mitgemacht hab endete bei 7/12 (kein Prof, sonder Valithria als Nr. 7)...
Also ist trotz Skill und einer hohen /played-Zeit kein Arti 25-Kill für mich in Sicht... Ich kann verstehen wenn dann jemand wie ich gefrustet auf so ein Angebot zurück greift um endlich Arti die Fresse zu polieren.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Juni 2010)

Uf meinem Server wurden die Ulduar-Protos schon für 36K verkauft. Find 20K jetzt nicht gerade so viel.


----------



## Rolandos (10. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Leser,
> 
> ich habe mich erst jetzt registrieren lassen, obwohl ich natürlich schon länger auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe.
> Folgendes hat meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt und mich "etwas" erzürnt, so dass ich es hier mal diskutieren möchte (Server, so wie Gilden werden nicht genannt):
> ...



Ich sehe da kein Problem. Wenn Spielspass bedeutet, Jemanden zu ziehen, oder sich 20000 Gold zu Farmen, um gezogen zu werden, bitteschön. 
Aber wahrscheinlich bist du Einer von den Posern, die behaupten, *gearbeitet* zu haben um sich die Items zu *verdienen*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde es eher krank sich darüber aufzuregen. WoW ist ein Spiel und keine Regel wurde verletzt.


----------



## X-orzist (10. Juni 2010)

gekaufte Titel, Mount´s und Equip ist doch nix neues. Manche Gilden bieten dies an, um sich zu "finanzieren" und wenn jemand bereit ist dafür zu zahlen - soll er es doch machen.

Wird er dadurch zu einem besseren Spieler??

Wohl kaum ... erst letztens konnte ich einen Mage erleben, der zwar ICC10er clear hatte aber wirklich null Plan von den Kämpfen bei Sintra + LK hatte.

- Leuchtfeuer ? Was ist das!?

- Eiskugeln beim LK ?

Reaktion von uns: nach 2 Try´s beim LK wurde er gekickt.


----------



## Brainmaster (10. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server hat ne Gilde einen für den ersten boss in ICC hero mitgenommen, damit der Bryntroll (277er version) bekommt. er hat 25k gold für bezahlt...


----------



## Rizzak (10. Juni 2010)

Leute, es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, wenn jemand Gold für Items im AH, etc. ausgibt. Darum geht es auch nicht. Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass Leute solche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen, wo sie durch einen Raid durchgezogen werden, nur damit sie auch mal dabei sein können, um den Erfolg, den Titel, zu bekommen, etc. Das ist nichtmal Sinn des Spiels (gut, über den kann man streiten). Ich halte auch genauso wenig von Bots, die für einen leveln. 

Natürlich ist es schlecht, wenn Leute keine Zeit zum Raiden haben, aber dann sollen sie etwas anderes machen. Und außerdem gibt es genug Gilden, die nicht unbedingt Abends am Freitag, etc. raiden. Die Leute können das mit den Raidleitern diskutieren und sich Zeiten ausmachen. Wenn ihr in einer Gilde seid, die fixe Raidzeiten hat und nicht darüber diskutiert, dann seid ihr wohl in der falschen Gilde. 

Durch Instanzen ziehen lassen, mag vielleicht auf ersten Blick ähnlich sein, ist aber etwas anderes. Die Eiskronenzitadelle ist momentan der Höhepunkt für 80er. Die Spieler sollen sich hier beweisen und aus eigenen Fähigkeiten versuchen, diesen Raid zu meistern. Durch Instanzen zieht man Leute, damit sie schneller auf eine höhere Stufe kommen. (Obwohl ich es hier auch wirklich schwach von einigen Leuten finde, dies gegen Bezahlung zu machen, als bräuchtet ihr, wo ihr doch als Gelegenheitsspieler 20K Gold "locker" habt, noch mehr Gold.) Mit einem Twink werde ich selbsterständlich nicht auf soetwas verzichten, wenn mir z.B. ein Freund helfen könnte.

Wenn Gilden soetwas anbieten, um sich so zu finanzieren, ist das meiner Meinung nach wirklich auf sehr niedrigem Niveau. Ich war auch lange Zeit in einer wirklichen guten Gilde, wir hatten auf der Gildenbank genug Gold und mussten uns nicht auf so schmutzigen Handel einlassen.

Aber ich will hier nicht die Gilden kritisieren. 

Zu denen, die unbedingt den Lichkönig sehen wollen: In der Blütezeit meiner Raidkarriere in Wotlk war ich dauernd in Ulduar unterwegs. Bei Yogg-Saron sind wir jedoch ununterbrochen gewipet. Irgendwann haben dann andere Gruppen meiner Gilde ihn zu Fall gebracht. Respekt an sie. Aber jetzt soll ich dafür Geld ausgeben, um das ganze EQ auf die unehrlichste Art und Weise zu beschaffen, Yogg-Saron vor meinen Augen sterben zu sehen, um dann mit Stolz behaupten zu können "Juhu! Er ist tot! Ich habe ihn geschafft!"?


----------



## charly-sue (10. Juni 2010)

es gibt ja tatsächlich immer leute die mitmachen, also wiso soll man sich so nicht ein paar goldstücke verdienen wollen.

wäre zwar nicht das was ich machen würde, aber wenn jemand viel gold über hat und sich das leisten will soll er dies tun.
gibt jo einige leute. die nicht viel raiden können und daher sich so auch den titel ergattern wollen.

aber eben jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. Juni 2010)

> Reaktion von uns: nach 2 Try´s beim LK wurde er gekickt.



Genau.. deshalb sucht man für nen Raid Leute die bereits das Euqip aus der Ini haben, damit es 24 andere Spieler leichter haben. Wieso sollte man jemanden mitnehmen, der noch keine Erfahrung hat . Wäre vollkommen schwachsinnig. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema. Aus dem Raid wäre ich sofort abgesprungen. Der Lichking ist mir nicht wert einen solchen Raidleiter durchzuziehen. Und wenn es ein Raid nichtmal mit 24 Leuten schafft, dann bringt es auch nicht 1 rauszukicken, denn da haben wohl die anderen 24 auch keine Ahnung.

Naja aber das ist ein anderes Thema und OT.


----------



## Bayrischer-Bier-Berserker (10. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so ne Frage, was juckt es mich persönlich wenn sich xy für 20k durch icc ziehen lässt?

Es ist sein Gold, nicht meins.
Es ist seine Id, nicht meine.
Es ist seine Zeit, nicht meine.

Das ganze hat nix mit mir, mit dir oder mit deinem Nachbarn zu tun, also warum stört dich das?
Inwiefern macht so etwas die Stimmung im MMO kaputt? 
In einem Spiel , indem Leute ihre Chars Leberwurst, Helmscheißer oder Lümmeltüte nennen, wollt ihr mir sagen dass solche Aktionen die Stimmung kaputt machen ?

Sorry egal von welcher Seite ich es betrachte, kanns einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Es sei denn natürlich dich /euch stört es, dass derjenige dann gewisse Titel,
Mounts oder Gegenstände, die dir nicht zugänglich sind bekommt und du das gemein findest. 

Wenns denn so ist, dann geh farmen und erkauf es dir, wenns nicht so ist, dann freu dich dass du dir deine Sachen selbst erarbeitet hast.

Es ist ein Spiel, das jeder spielen kann wie er es möchte(zumindest solangs den AGBs entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lasst sie doch einfach.

Demnächst wird noch ein Thread eröffnet, weil leute epics ins AH stellen für gaaaanz gaaanz viel gold. man man man .... 


Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (10. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> ich mach am tag um die 6k mit in meinen augen müllpixeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du machst also um die 6k Müllpixel, mit denen du andere Müllpixel kaufst etc. indem du Müllpixel verkaufst?
Das ergibt Sinn.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (10. Juni 2010)

Für 20000 Gold durch ICC ziehen lassen? - Das kann nicht sein!




Siehst ja das es doch sein kann


----------



## Nocturne652 (10. Juni 2010)

Bayrischer-Bier-Berserker schrieb:


> Demnächst wird noch ein Thread eröffnet, weil leute epics ins AH stellen für gaaaanz gaaanz viel gold. man man man ....
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...




Wieso demnächst? Gab es doch schon längst.

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen Beitrag über bööööse Leute, die den Schwertknauf aus den ICC 5er Inis für xk Gold im AH verkaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabig (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde das mit icc nicht so schlecht aber bei uns machen das welche für 60k dann icc 10er hm drachen !


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Juni 2010)

Affenjungs machen das auch, war schon mal ein Thema im Forum


----------



## Shavana (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den LK noch nicht gelegt, aber ich bin lieber stolz darauf, dass ich das Equip was ich trage,mir selbst erarbeitet habe, als den Titel zu tragen,wo ich genau weiss, das ich den "hinterhergeschmissen" bekommen habe. Was bringt mir der Titel? Nichts, genau. Ich habe auch nicht viele Titel, einige habe ich auch bekommen, als es nicht mehr wirklich schwer war (sartharion 3D zb) aber diese Titel trage ich auch nicht. Für den Titel ansich 20k zu zahlen, hmm, naja wer meint er müsse es tun, bitte schön. Es ist auch hier Angebot und Nachfrage. Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juni 2010)

Wiist ihr was ich wirklich kacke finde? Das es Leute gibt die doch tatsächlich verzauberungen und Bufffood im AH für Gold verkaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hallo, das macht doch die ganze Stimmung kaputt! Wie kann man denn für eine Leistung Geld verlangen? Jeder sollte die möglcihkeit haben sich sein zeug selber zu schaffen, diese Zwanghaften verkäufe im AH sind einfach Scheiße, Blizzard, bitte Ban diese AHhändler sofort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, und für die die keinen Sarkasmus verstehen nochmal auf Deutsch: Lasst sie doch. Es steht jedem Frei dieses Angebot zu ignorieren. Es ist eine Leistung wie jede andere von spielern angebotene leistung auch. Wenn ich das Gold hätte würd ich das auch annehmen, weil ich nur wenig Zeit zum raiden hab und meine Gilde noch nciht so weit ist, weil wir mehr Fungilde sind.

Und es ist doch nun egal ob ich bis ICC raide, oder mir durch Handel das Gold verdiene um mich ziehen zu lassen. Zeit und Arbeit muss man trotzdem investieren. Wobei es da auch die Ausnahme Goldverkäufer gibt...


----------



## Warranty (10. Juni 2010)

Kapitalistenschweine -.-

Aber lasst sie doch.. Jedem das seine. Auch wenn ich es verabscheue. Es bringt auch meistens gar nichts wenn man denen dass an den Kopf schmeißt.


----------



## Kerby499 (10. Juni 2010)

Ist die gleiche Diskusion wie über "Gold kaufen" ... Alle findens arm und sind entsetzt, bekennen sich öffentlich, sowas nie zu tun...
Letztendlich ist der Markt aber da und sehr viele nutzen es ...

Wenn niemand das nutzen würde, gäbe es auch keinen Markt....Punkt


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2010)

Warranty schrieb:


> Kapitalistenschweine -.-
> 
> Aber lasst sie doch.. Jedem das seine. Auch wenn ich es verabscheue. Es bringt auch meistens gar nichts wenn man denen dass an den Kopf schmeißt.


Da bietet jmd Leistung gegen gold an. Verbrennt ihn!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (10. Juni 2010)

Du scheinst wohl ziemlicher Gelegenheitsspieler zu sein. Das gibts doch schon seit Classic. Einfach nur alter Kaffee. Da es dich stoert, hast Du 2 Sachen zu tun.

1. Ignoriere jede Person der Gilde, welche den Dienst anbietet und meide saemtliche Random Runs mit ihnen.
2. Mache dich ueber die Leute lustig, die Geld/Gold für "Status" Items/Titel bezahlen.

Ich in meinem Fall mache gar nichts von beiden, so lange das Gesuche nicht gespammt wird. Ich spiele Wow, weil ich selbst ingame MIT meiner Gruppe/Gilde was erreichen will und nicht weil es 9/20-24 andere "fuer mich", nein, fuer die Kohle tun.

Mal davon ab, hier ein paar Beispiele, was es noch so an "Diensten" gibt.

- U10/25 Mount Runs
- 2500 Rating Spieler bringen Nubs/schlechte Spieler auf Waffen (bzw eher Guertel, Schuhe etc) Rating für Arena
- BC gabs ZA Runs für den Baeren
- Classic: MC Priest/Hunter Epic Q

Und nein, ich wuerd nie einen solchen Dienst annehmen um mich so ingame "profilieren" zu koennen.


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. Juni 2010)

ich war letzens vor lichking mit ner grupe dann is einer weg der musste off - und es wurde einer eingeladen der für den LK titel 10 k zahlen wollte - naja, 1100 gold für jeden - wieso nicht.
Man könnte ja auch sagen dass sich steine schleifen lame is SOLL SICH HALT JEDER SELBER EINEN JUWE SKILLEN!!! ;D
Angebot - nachfrage - das wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Gott, als ob man jetzt noch dafür gezwungen wird. Es wird angeboten und falls wer Lust hat macht er es was geht euch das an ob sich einer ziehen lässt oder nicht? Ist die Sache der Gilde und des Interessierten.


----------



## Uratak (10. Juni 2010)

Ein Mensch ist nur in der Lage sich über das Tun und Handeln eines anderen zu erzürnen, wenn er selbst nicht in der Lage ist etwas zu meistern auch wenn er es sich wünscht oder aus blankem Neid & Habgier.

Diese Einsicht aus dem wirklichen Leben lässt sich nunmal auch auf das Spiel projezieren. Wie auch im richtigen Leben gibt es Leute die viel Geld/Gold haben und sich gerne so etwas gönnen. Gezwungen dazu wird keiner! Was Dich nun aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass die 20.000 Gold nicht in Deine Tasche wandern oder die Tatsache, dass Du in der Instanz nicht soweit kommst. Falls nun "Alter Du laberst Scheiße ich mein ja nur ..." kommt - kannst Du Dir getrost schenken. Menschen handeln nach gleichen Mustern entsprechend ihrer Natur.

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das gleiche bei uns auch anbiete. 2 Wochenenden für je 20.000 Gold (Gesamt 40.000 Gold) für alle heroischen Erfolge (außer Arthas) + NonHeroischen Erfolge + Drachen im 10er Raid. Loot ist dann noch mit drin aber dieser ist meißt nebensächlich. Fakt ist, dass es im Grunde 4 Arten von Random Gruppen gibt:

A: "ICC 10er NH Clear Speed Run" = Wir legen 7 - 10 Bosse, wipen aber an Sindragosa und beenden dann den Raid.
B: "ICC 10er (4-6 HM´s + Clear)" = Wir wipen 3x am ersten Boss und beenden den Raid.
C: "ICC 10er Raid - soll Clear Run werden" = Wir legen 6 Bosse und beenden dann den Run wegen Unfähigkeit
D: "ICC 10er (Clear + GunShip Hero)" = Wir legen 11 Bosse, versuchen Arthas nach 10 Trys an nem anderen Tag der dann ausfällt.

Wenn ich also 40.000 od. 20.000 Gold über habe ... warum nicht? Zum Schluß bleibt nur zu sagen "Wer nicht will der hat schon und wer laut schreit wie böse das ist, sollte mal wieder an die frische Luft!"


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Wenn man mal erhlich ist :Im Prinzip lasst Ihr Euch doch alle durch ICC "ziehen", oder?
> 
> DeadlyBossmods, Guides, Videos und Tools die Euch jeden Schritt vorgeben. "erarbeitet" haben sich den Titel wohl die wenigsten.



Da verwischt du die Grenzen etwas. Ich denke, da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen "sich von der Top1-Gilde des Servers durchziehen lassen, indem man Tod in der Ecke sitzt und den Loot abstaubt" und "Ich bin mit den anderen Spielern gleichwertig und wir arbeiten gemeinsam an dem Kill, auch wenn es nicht sofort klappt." 
Wenn du dank DeadlyBossmods alles Firstkills legst, dann ist das super. Allerdings bekommst du die Schritte nur vorgegeben, ausführen musst *du* sie und *nicht die anderen*.


----------



## Gaueko (10. Juni 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Wenn ich also 40.000 od. 20.000 Gold über habe ... warum nicht? Zum Schluß bleibt nur zu sagen "Wer nicht will der hat schon und wer laut schreit wie böse das ist, sollte mal wieder an die frische Luft!"




Eben - Durch die Gold-Inflation seit der Einführung von PDK hat doch eh jeder Gold, dass es knallt.
Also warum nicht was einigermaßen Sinnvolles damit machen!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samael72 (10. Juni 2010)

Erstmal will ich erwähnen, daß ich da auch kein Fan von bin!

Allerdings herrscht doch in Wow das Prinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft (Angebot und Nachfrage).
Und ich sehe nicht ein, das eine Sache verboten oder geächtet werden sollte. Auch wenn ich mich darüber ärgere!
Wie oft hab' ich mich schon im AH grün und blau geärgert. Trotzdem halte ich es für ein faires Prinzip.

Zu Deinem Fall (und bei uns auf dem Server gibts das auch / incl. Blutgebadeter Frostbrutbezwinger für 150k):
20k Gold muß man sich auch erstmal erarbeiten...... oder für zig € kaufen. Und solche Leute sind prinzipiel selber
schuld. Glaube mir.... diese Leute haben auch nicht lange Spaß am Spiel. Und das reicht mir zum Trost!

Mich ärgert viel mehr, dass "Multiboxing" immer noch nicht von Blizzard als Cheaten bestraft wird. Und somit den
sogenannten "Chinafarmern" in die Hände spielt.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. Juni 2010)

Für 3k Gold würd ich mir den Königsmörder Titel schonn kaufen...


----------



## wowoo (10. Juni 2010)

Gold ist ja gar nichts mehr Wert.. 

Anfang Wotlk 10.000g - 100 &#8364; jetzt 10.000g - 30 &#8364; 
(Ich habe noch nie Gold für echtes Geld gekauft und werde es nie machen weil ich mehr als genug habe!)

Man kommt jetzt einfach viel zu leicht an Gold. Urtümliches Saronit, ungebundene ICC Items..

Jeder der 1-3h am Tag zockt kann jetzt 40k + haben..


----------



## SimonXXL (10. Juni 2010)

Es gibt auch Grp die nehmen nur leute mit, die den Titel haben und wenn man keine chance hat den zu legen mit der Gilde oder mit ner normalen rdm grp lässt man sich für 20k durch ICC ziehen bekommt den Titel und wird von eigendlich jeder Grp mitgenommen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juni 2010)

Nettes Thema, welches mich selbst betrift. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich einmal die Woche ICC10er mit meinem Kriegertank. Die dazugehörige Gruppe gibt es nun bereits seit Mitte BC, hier und da
wurden mal Spieler ausgewechselt, oder aber haben die Klasse getauscht. Ich gehöre zu denen, welche zum Wohl der Gruppe die Klasse, in meinem Fall von Druide auf Krieger gewechselt, gewechselt haben.

Vom Reitbären aus Zul'Aman, über Protodrachen aus Ulduar, sowie Königsmördertiteln aus ICC haben wir alles verkauft, was sich an den Mann bringen ließ. Warum? In erster Linie aus Gier. Allerdings steht auch Zeitersparnis im Vordergrund.

Für einen Königsmörder bekommen wir in der Regel zwischen 15k-20k Gold gehandelt. Aufgeteilt auf die 10 Personen in der Gruppe sind damit die nötigen Flask und Elixiere für die nächste ID gesichert. Ich will nicht sagen, dass Gold zu machen in der heutigen Zeit ein Problem darstellt, wenn man sich etwas mit seinen Berufen und dem Auktionshaus beschäftigt. Allerdings macht mir das Zerfetzen der meisten Bossgegner mehr Spaß, als das regelmäßige Durchforsten des Autkionshauses.

Natürlich, bei solchen Aktionen erlebt man sehr oft Spieler, bei denen die Frage aufkommt "Was für einen Blindgänger haben wir denn da durchgezogen?". Aber auch hier sollte man die Situation nüchtern betrachten. Er hat seinen Titel, wir sein Gold und somit weniger Vorbereitungsstress fürs nächste Mal. Es  geht nur darum, aus dein eigenen Mühen einen Nutzen zu schlagen, immerhin sind wir keine Wohltäter oder Weltverbesserer.


----------



## Yiraja (11. Juni 2010)

lol wir ham die amani bären damals für 5k pro verkauft hmm...


----------



## Dregalos (11. Juni 2010)

lasst unsere Affenjungs INC machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts nicht erst seit heute die Verkaufsruns, also chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die machen das schon länger als die meisten von euch spielen...

kann ja jeder machen wie er das will


----------



## Kiyama (11. Juni 2010)

wir verkaufen auch den kompletten, bis auf lichking, 10er hm loot + kingslayer...
bei uns werden die items, wenn kein käufer dabei ist, eh nur noch gedisst, warum also nicht jmd mitnehmen?

wir haben vorletzte id jmd dabei gehabt, der hat 5 items + kingslayer titel bekommen und hat uns dafür 15.8k in die hand gedrückt..
des haben wir durch 10 geteilt.. und jetzt sind flasks + repkosten erst ma wieder gesichert.. sehe da kein problem..


----------



## Milivoje (11. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Idee eigentlich auch gut. Muss mich mal auf meinem Server umhören.....


----------



## alchilèes (11. Juni 2010)

die einen kaufen sich einen adelstitel im RL die anderen einen titel in einem spiel.
Frage....
was ist verwerflicher?
wow ist und bleibt ein spiel nichts weiter, wer meint sich für gold durch eine instanz ziehen lassen zu müssen, soll es tun.
wer meint echtes geld ausgeben zu müssen um sich gold für das spiel kaufen zu müssen, soll es tun.
nachdem der rechner aus ist, hat er im rl immer noch nichts davon.
er schadet also niemandem.
sich als graf von und zu vorstellen weil man grad genug geld hatte um sich einen titel zu kaufen finde ich moralisch bedenklicher, aber auch hier gilt wer die kohle hat und meint er muss unbedingt einen titel tragen soll es tun, solange er niemand anderen damit schadet.


----------



## Pilani (11. Juni 2010)

ehrlich gesagt: wurscht.
wer so blöd ist sich durch inis ziehen zu lassen, ist in meinen augen selber schuld.
man trifft solche "experten" aber dann eh in jedem rnd-raid am server.

also die art leute, bei denen man sich immer die frage stellt: 
"ist der auf der tastatur eingeschlafen, oder sind die dps/hps/tps jetzt wirklich sein ernst?"

der gilde mach ich nicht mal nen vorwurf. wenns ihnen spaß macht und sich einer von ihnen
danach nen hog bauen lassen kann ... is doch egal^^


----------



## Nydwyn (11. Juni 2010)

Schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Angebot klingt schon sehr nach jenem was wir auch anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei dem Thema scheiden sich die Geistern, die einen befürworten es, die anderen verabscheuen.. Ach ja und dann noch die Neider.. Jene die zuerst einmal die Leute hassen die es schaffen ICC 10 mit 9 Leuten zu clearen (der Random wird großteils nicht viel bewirken) und andererseits diejenigen die solche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen können. Macht doch einfach euer Ding und lasst andere tun was sie für richtig halten.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (11. Juni 2010)

Das ist ganz normal so. Wenn jemand was unbedingt haben will, ist der auch bereit viel dafür zu zahlen. Das es bei dieser lukrativen "Nachfrage" dann auch "Angebote" von Gilden entwickeln ist doch nur logisch.


----------



## Cera2 (11. Juni 2010)

Warum weinen hier wieder einige?

Das sind genau DIE Spieler, die nicht das Gold haben sich von Affenjungs INC, usw. durch solche Inis ziehen zu lassen.
Wenn du einen gute Gilde hast und 100% so ein acm erreichst, warum es dann nicht verkaufen?
Das ist eine ganz normale Dienstleistung und vollkommen ok. Wenn du es nicht gut findest, musst du das Angebot ja nicht annehmen, dich zwingt ja keiner dazu dafür 20k Gold auszugeben.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2010)

Da es mir schon immer egal war, was andere im Spiel machen (insofern sie niemanden damit belästigen), wofür sie ihr Gold ausgeben, welches Equip sie tragen, was sie raiden etc. pp. geht auch das völlig an mir vorbei. Sollen sie doch ihr Gold dafür ausgeben. Vielleicht sind sie eher Händler in WoW und wollen auch mal den LichKönig sehen. Da bietet es sich doch förmlich an das erwirtschaftete Gold in einen Titel zu investieren.

Find ich nicht verwerflich, eigentlich finde ich es sogar gut. Benachteiligt mich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (11. Juni 2010)

Hm, ich weis ned.... Ich meine es ist ok, dass es eine entsprechende Möglichkeit gibt aber ich erarbeite mir das dann lieber mit meiner eigenen Gilde. Ich mss dazu sagen wir haben einen in der Gilde der schon LK auf 25 down hat und wir machen das Schiff und den 1. Boss nun auch auf HC obwohl wir den LK noch ned down haben. Wir arbeiten uns aber jedes mal vor und tryn den LK weiter. Ziel ist es auf jeden Fall den LK zu legen - mit der eigenen Gilde! Es geht nicht nur um den Loot oder sonst was. Es geht mir vor allem darum es zu schaffen.


----------



## pandur0815 (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn die leute meine, das ihnen so nen Titelchen die Kohle wert ist .. so what.

Wir haben zu BC Zeiten auch das Amanibärchen für 10k vertickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst würde mir zwar weder den Bären, noch nen Titel für ingame Kohle kaufen, weil ich mir dann selbst zu albern vorkommen würde, aber wenn sie meinen .. warum nicht.


----------



## Tazmal (11. Juni 2010)

naja, viele server machen sowas ja garnicht erst.

wobei man auf vielen servern sagen muss das enorm viel ebaygold in umlauf ist und deshalb 20.000 gold noch ein schnäppchen ist ....

Ich würde es nicht tun, die itemdrops kannste ja trotzdem nicht beeinflussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: auf garrosh werden häufig leute gesucht für only Lichtkönig, meistens wird er aber nicht gelegt da es eben doch random ist, aber den titel bekommste ja sobald du ihn legst, brauchst dich garnicht ziehen lassen ...


----------



## Richtigsteller (11. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Gilden die sowas machen??? Ruinieren die sich damit nicht den Ruf als Gilde?

20k für einen kompletten ICC Run inkl. Königsmörder würde ich auch zahlen.

Server: Ulduar, Fraktion: Horde, Char: Sorry, hab ich vergessen...

Einfach im /2 anbieten, ich flüster dann schon an.


----------



## Airness (11. Juni 2010)

Kiyama schrieb:


> wir haben vorletzte id jmd dabei gehabt, der hat 5 items + kingslayer titel bekommen und hat uns dafür 15.8k in die hand gedrückt..
> des haben wir durch 10 geteilt.. und jetzt sind flasks + repkosten erst ma wieder gesichert.. sehe da kein problem..



Mit 11 Mann reingegangen? 
Oder der 10te der verzichtet hat hat den anteil bekommen?
Oder mit dem Gezogenen geteilt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Juni 2010)

also wenn ne gilde so was anbieten kann ist es doch vollkommen in ordnung ich erarbeite mir soetwas lieber macht mehr spass als mal kurz durchrushen.
Und an alle die meine rumzumaulen etc. schreibt doch einfach nen ticket an blizzard und lasst das verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gm's werden euch auslachen xD


----------



## Blub Bekifft (11. Juni 2010)

Also wenn auf unserem Realm so was angeboten würde. Und ich mit einem Set da rauskomme............... Ich würds machen.


----------



## Locaseraphin (11. Juni 2010)

lol falscher fred


----------



## Revgamer (11. Juni 2010)

das is doch gar nichts auf meinem Server ziehen sie dich für 48 k G also is das ja noch human


----------



## Flennic (11. Juni 2010)

Rizzak schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Leser,
> 
> ich habe mich erst jetzt registrieren lassen, obwohl ich natürlich schon länger auf buffed.de mir Informationen beschaffe.
> Folgendes hat meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt und mich "etwas" erzürnt, so dass ich es hier mal diskutieren möchte (Server, so wie Gilden werden nicht genannt):
> ...



Wenn es Schwachsinn ist, musst du es ja nicht machen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das jedem selbst überlassen, wie er damit ungeht.


----------



## Squall67 (11. Juni 2010)

Das für Gold durch den Highendcontent ziehen lassen wurde eigentlich schon in Burnung Crusade sehr oft gemacht denn ohne sich ziehen zu lassen für gold hatten damals nicht viele die Chance zB den Amani Bären aus Zul'Aman zu bekommen.
Gute Gilden und gute 10er Gruppen finanzieren sich dadurch ihre Progress Raids ohne ständig Dailys zu machen oder Farmen zu müssen. Also mich störts nicht besonders da ich damals öfters mal solche Verkaufsruns gestartet habe damit Leute zB den Bären bekommen oder Ulduar Drachen oder PdoK 50 Trys left Wolf.
Wem das ganze nicht gefällt der muss ja nicht dran teilnehmen aber ich sags mal so lieber solche Mounts oder Equip für Spielgeld bekommen als über den Blizzard Itemshop für Echtgeld.


----------



## Zanny (11. Juni 2010)

20k....ihr habt lustige Preisvorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um mal aus dem FW Realmforum zu zitieren:


> ICC 10er Frostwyrm:
> 
> - Ihr erhaltet das Angebot ICC 10er nHC + ICC 10er HC d.h:
> - 12/12 Bosse auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal.
> ...



Sind wohl schon einige über den Tisch gegangen


----------



## failrage (11. Juni 2010)

Die Affenjungs haben doch für echte Euro Leute mitgenommen. 60 Euro oder so? Habs gerade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## oldman (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin vieleicht nicht der beste spieler aber würde das warscheinlich auch mit ner rnd gruppe schaffen nur kommste da fast nie bis zum schluss. die lösen sich immer nach 4 - 6 bossen wieder auf. also dürfte ich nach der meisten meinung artas nicht legen weil ... ja warum eigentlich nicht? muss ich dafür in einer raidgilde sein (das ist mir zu blöd hattte ich schon. hoffen das mal ne rnd bis zum schluss hält oder das erst mit 85+ machen? ich mag es so zu spielen wie ichs im mom tuhe und wenn sich da eine möglichkeit findet artas zu legen auch für gold dann tu ich das PUNKT.


----------



## Annovella (11. Juni 2010)

Was ist daran so schlimm? Farmen gibs immer im MMO und das ist auch enie Art um Gold zu farmen. Wo ist das Problem jetzt!? Oo Willst du Fu0ball spielen, musst du acuh einen Ball kaufen, ist das auch Kapitalistisch und hat nichts mit dem Spiel zutun!? Meni Gott.


----------



## Kiyama (12. Juni 2010)

Airness schrieb:


> Mit 11 Mann reingegangen?
> Oder der 10te der verzichtet hat hat den anteil bekommen?
> Oder mit dem Gezogenen geteilt?
> 
> ...



wir spielen nicht erst seit gestern zusammen.. und einige kennen sich auch privat..
natürlich bekommt der spieler bzw die spieler, wenn wir mehrere käufer dabei haben.. auch seinen/ihren anteil.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (12. Juni 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> Ich bin vieleicht nicht der beste spieler aber würde das warscheinlich auch mit ner rnd gruppe schaffen nur kommste da fast nie bis zum schluss. die lösen sich immer nach 4 - 6 bossen wieder auf. also dürfte ich nach der meisten meinung artas nicht legen weil ... ja warum eigentlich nicht? muss ich dafür in einer raidgilde sein (das ist mir zu blöd hattte ich schon. hoffen das mal ne rnd bis zum schluss hält oder das erst mit 85+ machen? ich mag es so zu spielen wie ichs im mom tuhe und wenn sich da eine möglichkeit findet artas zu legen auch für gold dann tu ich das PUNKT.



nach 4-6 Bossen auflösen, sowas nennt man einen Tradidionellen Icc Raid. 
Danach braucht man halt Movement und etwas Verstand, aber das skaliert leider nicht mit Gearscore :-)


----------



## Dalrogh (12. Juni 2010)

bei uns sinds 10k für kingslayer 10er... sowas verdienen manche in einer Woche so NEBENBEI... warum sollte man das Angebot net nutzen wenn man massig G über hat und net immer 9 Fähige mitstreiter findet...

Nur weil es so viele neider gibt die gerad mal Epic fliegen zusammen bekommen, muss ich mich nicht schämen 10k für Kingslayer zu bezahlen und damit evtl. meiner Gilde die Hm´s zu ermöglichen...

Und wenn ich nachm 10er ICC 10k Gold LK run auch noch 2-3. im dmg bin und nicht sterbe... dann trage ich den Titel sogar mit stolz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Naja und wenn die Affen 30EUR nehmen isses doch das selbe wie z.B. 30k G (für 12/12 + loot is das ok, nur LK isses Wucher)


----------



## Cotraxis (12. Juni 2010)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> bei uns sinds 10k für kingslayer 10er... sowas verdienen manche in einer Woche so NEBENBEI... warum sollte man das Angebot net nutzen wenn man massig G über hat und net immer 9 Fähige mitstreiter findet...
> 
> Nur weil es so viele neider gibt die gerad mal Epic fliegen zusammen bekommen, muss ich mich nicht schämen 10k für Kingslayer zu bezahlen und damit evtl. meiner Gilde die Hm´s zu ermöglichen...



hmmm da hebt sich allerdings etwas hervor... etwas sehr verwirrendes...

einerseits schreibst du "warum sollte man das Angebot net nutzen wenn man massig G über hat und net immer 9 Fähige mitstreiter findet" und dann kommt das mit der gilde... warum gehst dann nicht nur mit der gilde und ERARBEITEST es dir ???

also ich kann nur sagen das es von dir ein etwas minderwertiger post war...


----------



## Dalrogh (12. Juni 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> hmmm da hebt sich allerdings etwas hervor... etwas sehr verwirrendes...
> 
> einerseits schreibst du "warum sollte man das Angebot net nutzen wenn man massig G über hat und net immer 9 Fähige mitstreiter findet" und dann kommt das mit der gilde... warum gehst dann nicht nur mit der gilde und ERARBEITEST es dir ???
> 
> also ich kann nur sagen das es von dir ein etwas minderwertiger post war...



Vielleicht weil die Leute aus meiner Gilde einfach seit mehr als 8 Woche mit gs 5.7k+ net weiter kommen als 11/12 und wir vielleicht trotzdem die ersten 11 Bosse als HM abfarmen möchten ^^ (sonst ausser als ich den Titel erworben habe gehe ich IMMER und NUR mit meiner Gilde Icc10/25er)

Was daran Minderwertig ist musst du mal allen erklären... (es soll vorkommen das nicht alle so viel Movement haben, wenn ich es hab, warum soll ich 9 andere net bezahlen das ich dann 9 anderen aus meiner Gilde HM´loot ermögliche bei den ersten 11 Bossen? ^^)


----------



## Gearchecker72 (12. Juni 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> ja genau das ist es was hat man denn an wow noch?
> 
> Es zählen nur noch eppixxx epixxx und gearscore sonst hat überhauptr nix keinen wert mehr.. wenn da nix droppt oder so gehn die leute da nich hin fertig aus.
> Dann wird alles geninjat weil scheiss blizzard irgendwie immer noch in inzen sahcen droppen lässt die nich bop sind.
> ...



WoW du hast echt den Nagel so auf den Kopf getroffen dass er Tot ist^^
Genau meine Meinung in allen Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache es aber so wenn ich als Heiler in innis gehe und der Tank rennt schon in die Mobs bevor ich überhaupt guten Tag in den Gruppenchat schreiben konnte lass ich ihn sterben und das so lange bis er Artig ist oder die Gruppe verlassen tut Kann ich jedem Heiler nur raten dass gleiche zu machen. Es ist echt nicht auszuhalten wie ignorant die meisten Tanks unterwegs sind. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht wie man ständig auf Tanks und auch auf Gruppen treffen tut die nie drauf achten ob Mana voll ist und ob alle bereit sind usw. Heute auch wieder bei der Daylie ich bin praktisch noch im Ladebildschirm und der Tank stürmt schon in die Menge rein dann der erste boss down und 1 Sekunde später tut er schon die nächste gruppe angreifen es ist echt nicht zum aushalten. Tanks denkt doch mal bitte an unsere armen Heilernerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

